# Akainu VS Kaido



## Mihawk (Mar 1, 2021)

The Viceroy of the Animal Kingdom Pirates VS The Fleet Admiral of the Marines

A battle between 2 major antagonists in the series.

Location: Raftel


Kaido's feats include: Taking on the Supernovas & Scabbards, fighting Big Mom on equal terms, fighting and knocking out Oden
Akainu's feats include: Taking on the Whitebeard Pirates & Allies, fighting and defeating Aokiji after 10 days, fighting and taking Whitebeard's face off

Kaido's hype: Title of WSC, referred to as a monster by Big Mom, said to be invincible in a 1v1 situation, Doflamingo is terrified of him, etc.
Akainu's hype: 1 of WG's Greatest Military Forces, Leader of all Marines, matched the WSM physically, Blackbeard Pirates avoided him, etc.

Who wins?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Djomla (Mar 1, 2021)

Hard to tell. Could go either way one on one between current Emperors and original Admirals.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 1, 2021)

These are two of the absolute strongest characters in the series. Two utter monsters. It can go either way. Whoever wins will come out crippled and after extreme extreme diff.

Maybe Akainu should be the winner due to his toughness and lethality. If Berserker Rage Mode WSM could not put him down, even with cheap shot from behind, then I really don't know. Plus if there's someone who can threat Kaido's body, that's Akainu with Magu Magu. Extreme extreme diff win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Dislike 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 1, 2021)

Sakazuki takes out another yonk.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 1, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Sakazuki takes out another yonk.


First of all, Whitebeard > Yonk. Second of all, Whitebeard wooped his ass 

Akainu wins this though 

Akainu is going to fight a stronger Luffy than Kaido is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VileNotice (Mar 1, 2021)

Right now I'll say Kaido extreme diff, since there's the possibility Sakazuki hasn't peaked in strength or he will use some kind of WG invention to boost his DF even further.

But I could see it going to Akainu extreme diff as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2021)

Right now either way. EOS Akainu for sure.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 1, 2021)

Kaido for sure, based on basically every criteria. Things would only change if Akainu somehow becomes Final villain ( which is very, very unlikely ).

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Mar 1, 2021)

Kaido hands down. Only way this changes is if Akainu gets a shit ton stronger to be EOS villain.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## JustSumGuy (Mar 1, 2021)

Who’s the greater antagonist in the grand scope of the series ?

That’s the answer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 1, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Kaido for sure, based on basically every criteria. *Things would only change if Akainu somehow becomes Final villain ( which is very, very unlikely ).*


Raftel --> WG

Akainu after BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Nikseng (Mar 1, 2021)

It's pretty obvious that Kaido wins...

Kaido should be favored in any 1v1 currently, it's not even an admiral/yonko thing. Eos things might change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Mar 1, 2021)

Should be kaido


----------



## gogcho (Mar 1, 2021)

It can go either way. 10 days of battle and winner will come out crippled most likely.


----------



## MO (Mar 1, 2021)

this has been done a few times and the answer will always be Kaido.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Beast (Mar 2, 2021)

Either way leaning towards Akainu given the respect and consistent portrayal he has received.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 2, 2021)

Kaido High Diff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## blueframe01 (Mar 2, 2021)

1v1, always favour Kaido. There, Oda said it himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheRealSJ (Mar 2, 2021)

Do we even know if akainu magma can melt kaido's scales?
I mean, none of the admirals where in kaido's thoughts when he was referring to the "great people" who could hurt him.

Of course its possible he hasn't encountered any of the admirals but that's highly unlikely considering he was captured by the Marines 18 times.

I'm only asking based off the information we've been given so don't come at me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dunno (Mar 2, 2021)

Akainu takes it with upper end of high diff. Kaido "Known as and said to be" won't have any hostages to fall back on this time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 2, 2021)

By feats I get the feeling Akainu is stronger. By Portrayal and Hype Kaido. I think Kaido is overall Stronger but he is also a cocky idiot so he might get himself killed when he plays games. Then again Akainu likes to toy with his food too... Duck this. I say Akainu. Kaido is Hella strong but to me it does not look like he is the strongest anymore.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 2, 2021)

TheRealSJ said:


> Do we even know if akainu magma can melt kaido's scales?
> I mean, none of the admirals where in kaido's thoughts when he was referring to the "great people" who could hurt him.
> 
> Of course its possible he hasn't encountered any of the admirals but that's highly unlikely considering he was captured by the Marines 18 times.
> ...


Pretty sure he only listed other pirates(as Luffy is one), otherwise it would have not made any sense for him not to list Garp who along with Roger took down his original Rocks crew.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Turrin (Mar 2, 2021)

Personally I think Akainu will be >= Kaidou based on his placement in the series as more end games (though probably not FV) antagonist. However given Kaidou doesn’t list him as someone he thinks could beat him; it’s possible that Kaidou has a high resistance to his Magma Fruit due to him being a Dragon and Heat Resistant. So maybe this is a bad match up like Luffy for Enel


----------



## CaptainCommander (Mar 2, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Pretty sure he only listed other pirates


Well of course, all the strongest characters are pirates.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 2, 2021)

TheRealSJ said:


> Do we even know if akainu magma can melt kaido's scales?
> I mean, none of the admirals where in kaido's thoughts when he was referring to the "great people" who could hurt him.
> 
> Of course its possible he hasn't encountered any of the admirals but that's highly unlikely considering he was captured by the Marines 18 times.
> ...





Turrin said:


> Personally I think Akainu will be >= Kaidou based on his placement in the series as more end games (though probably not FV) antagonist. However given Kaidou doesn’t list him as someone he thinks could beat him; it’s possible that Kaidou has a high resistance to his Magma Fruit due to him being a Dragon and Heat Resistant. So maybe this is a bad match up like Luffy for Enel



What is this idea that Akainu can't melt or bypass Kaido's skin? His magma punches are definitely going to hurt Kaido lol. 

Just think of all the top tiers who have advanced Armament Haki. If Akainu were to use it in conjunction with the magu magu and do a propulsion attack, it will cause damage if he connects, especially in close quarters. His dragon form being possibly resistant to Magma is an interesting point, but if that's the case, Akainu can just send a Great Eruption or Hellhound inside Kaido's mouth and blow him up from the inside. There's a risk for both parties. 

As for Kaido's list, I think he's talking about pirates who fought him. Luffy's after the same thing that Roger, Whitebeard, and Shanks were. Rocks was his captain, and Oden was a pirate too. He didn't list Big Mom, but we know BM can fight him on equal terms, at least. He also didn't include legends like Prime Garp, but we know Garp almost killed Roger. 


DiscoZoro20 said:


> By feats I get the feeling Akainu is stronger. By Portrayal and Hype Kaido.* I think Kaido is overall Stronger but he is also a cocky idiot so he might get himself killed when he plays games*. Then again Akainu likes to toy with his food too... Duck this. I say Akainu. Kaido is Hella strong but to me it does not look like he is the strongest anymore.



Akainu does have plot relevance on his side, but I do not think that Kaido would be foolish enough to just stand there against him. He only got hit by Luffy and the others because he still saw them as novices. He didn't even see Luffy's improvement coming. I highly doubt he is going to have the same attitude towards Akainu, considering the latter's reputation.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 2, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> What is this idea that Akainu can't melt or bypass Kaido's skin? His magma punches are definitely going to hurt Kaido lol.
> 
> Just think of all the top tiers who have advanced Armament Haki. If Akainu were to use it in conjunction with the magu magu and do a propulsion attack, it will cause damage if he connects, especially in close quarters. His dragon form being possibly resistant to Magma is an interesting point, but if that's the case, Akainu can just send a Great Eruption or Hellhound inside Kaido's mouth and blow him up from the inside. There's a risk for both parties.
> 
> ...


I didn’t say he couldn’t hurt Kaidou; I said Kaidou might be resistant


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2021)

It's on on one,  so I'm not betting against Kaido.

It's what the Manga says.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 2, 2021)

Could go either way *extreme *(highest) difficulty, leaning towards Akainu 6/10 times.
- - - - - -
EoS Akainu will be winning extreme (mid-low) diff. against Kaido 10/10 times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## demonkiller123 (Mar 2, 2021)

Akainu will get crazier feats in the series but he has the most dangerous logia. A factor no one is really bringing up is his awakening.

if he’s able to transform the entire battlefield into a volcanic hell, he starts tilting to his advantage. Current base Kaido is tanky but he’s going to learn quickly that he can’t just tank all of Akainu attacks.

Base Kaido loses
Dragon form Kaido gets badly damaged 

Hybrid Kaido is still up for grabs.

Overall it’s a bad matchup for Kaido.

Big Mom/Blackbeard would do much better against Akainu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 2, 2021)

If it's 1v1, always bet on Akainu.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

I Dont Understand This Eos Akainu Stuff he is 55 he should be around he prime considering other ages for prime unless  A 67 year old Akainu will be Stronger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 2, 2021)

LordRice said:


> I Dont Understand This Eos Akainu Stuff he is 55 he should be around he prime considering other ages for prime unless  A 67 year old Akainu will be Stronger


Shhh let's keep their hopes high

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sablés (Mar 2, 2021)

Akainu's power is well known to every major player in the setting. It was broadcasted over the world and Kaido is still considered the man most likely to be the strongest. Kaido also has better feats for stomping 9 YCs while Akainu had help to stalemate the WB commanders.

Kaido is just better.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

And Kaido is High Diff Akainu


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 2, 2021)

LordRice said:


> I Dont Understand This Eos Akainu Stuff he is 55 he should be around he prime considering other ages for prime unless  A 67 year old Akainu will be Stronger


This is the main reason why I think Oda decided not to have another timeskip, not because fucking fans thought it would defeat the purpose of the SHs' training or whatever arbitrary assumption they might have on Luffy's previous strength.

But because if there was another timeskip, most of Luffy's adversaries/benchmarks would be too fucking old, and likely not in their prime. Akainu and Kizaru will be pushing 60 soon. BM is pushing 70, while characters like Kong, Garp, Sengoku, Ray, would all be dead.

Still, I would have loved another timeskip, just because Luffy being a PK by 19 years old is a ridiculous pill to swallow in any logical or respectful capacity.


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> This is the main reason why I think Oda decided not to have another timeskip, not because fucking fans thought it would defeat the purpose of the SHs' training or whatever arbitrary assumption they might have on Luffy's previous strength.
> 
> But because if there was another timeskip, most of Luffy's enemies would be too fucking old, and likely not in their prime. Akainu and Kizaru will be pushing 60 soon. BM is pushing 70, while characters like Kong, Garp, Sengoku, Ray, would all be dead.
> 
> Still, I would have loved another timeskip, just because Luffy being a PK by 19 years old is a ridiculous pill to swallow in any logical or respectful capacity.


Makes Sense Before All People Turn Into WB


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 2, 2021)

Anyways, I should have opened a poll for this.

So it seems like the majority of people are picking Kaido..fair enough. I can see why he might be stronger.

Only disagreement I have is I don't see this as anything less than extreme-difficulty.

In a few years from now, I think we will revisit this match up and naturally see opinions change to favour Akainu.

Plot relevance is pretty much his biggest and best case.

Until then, Kaido's feats have been perhaps the most impressive in the series to date.

Other top tiers we haven't seen go all out, and Whitebeard was still nerfed to an extent. So it makes sense that Kaido stands at the top right now amongst characters we've seen, based on the plot demanding him to show us what the peak of the verse is capable of.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 2, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Personally I think Akainu will be >= Kaidou based on his placement in the series as more end games (though probably not FV) antagonist. However given Kaidou doesn’t list him as someone he thinks could beat him; it’s possible that Kaidou has a high resistance to his Magma Fruit due to him being a Dragon and Heat Resistant. So maybe this is a bad match up like Luffy for Enel



I think it’s more likely lack of knowledge to build suspense for the story because Dragon or BB aren’t listed either .


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 2, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> So it seems like the *majority *of people are picking Kaido..fair enough. I can see why he might be stronger.



Scratch that. Just did a head count of all the posts/comments by you guys, and it seems like we have something to the tune of 10-8 in Kaido's favour. Until then, opinions were pretty much dead even in favour of both.

Didn't count the Posters who stated it could go either way without leaning to either side, which includes myself as well.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 2, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> I think it’s more likely lack of knowledge to build suspense for the story because Dragon or BB aren’t listed either .


That’s true he could be underestimating Akainu, however Akainu is more of known quantity then Dragon or Teach, so I find that less likely with Akainu.


----------



## gogcho (Mar 2, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Akainu's power is well known to every major player in the setting. It was broadcasted over the world and Kaido is still considered the man most likely to be the strongest. Kaido also has better feats for stomping 9 YCs while Akainu had help to stalemate the WB commanders.
> 
> Kaido is just better.


Akainu had help in the form of pure marine fodder. They are a non-factor. And he didn't stalemate them. He KO'd one of them in a matter of minutes after the skirmish had begun. That is not a stalemate.


----------



## cry77 (Mar 2, 2021)

TheRealSJ said:


> Do we even know if akainu magma can melt kaido's scales?
> I mean, none of the admirals where in kaido's thoughts when he was referring to the "great people" who could hurt him.
> 
> Of course its possible he hasn't encountered any of the admirals but that's highly unlikely considering he was captured by the Marines 18 times.
> ...


He also hasnt encountered Garp, whom we know can damage Kaido. No way a DF-less brute does not know CoA 3.0

Also we saw the Admirals use the highest scale of CoA 3.0 shown to date. Granted it was a team effort but clearly Akainu not only knows it, he also has a top tier fruit to boot.

Honestly, I think Oda has treated Akainu with way more respect, and after fighting Aokiji I can totally see Akainu having grown a bit in power.

Add power-creep to the equation and it kinda makes sense that Akainu would be stronger, although it could go either way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sablés (Mar 2, 2021)

gogcho said:


> Akainu had help in the form of pure marine fodder.


We have no idea who or how many were there but we know for a fact that the WB commanders weren't all ganging on Akainu


gogcho said:


> And he didn't stalemate them. He KO'd one of them in a matter of minutes after the skirmish had begun. That is not a stalemate.


1 of them is not good enough compared to Kaido flooring all 9.


----------



## TheRealSJ (Mar 2, 2021)

cry77 said:


> He also hasnt encountered Garp, whom we know can damage Kaido. No way a DF-less brute does not know CoA 3.0
> 
> Also we saw the Admirals use the highest scale of CoA 3.0 shown to date. Granted it was a team effort but clearly Akainu not only knows it, he also has a top tier fruit to boot.
> 
> ...


First off I think you're confusing Coa 3.0 with CoA 2.0,which is the barrier version of armament, which is what Rayleigh showed and what  the admirals demonstrated at marineford.
If they possess Coa 2.0 I agree its likely they will also have Coa 3.0 but until any of the colour trio shows this, its just headcanon and not confirmed.

I disagree about what you said concerning oda's portrayal of akainu, because first off:

- Hands down kaido had the most badass introduction of any one piece character.
- He was said to be unkillable and "The strongest creature amongst all living things"
- He oneshotted a fully engaged FM level character, which none of the admirals or even garp could do

- It was stated, "If its one on one, bet on Kaido".

- He was hyped up for like a decade and presently has the highest bounty amongst the emperors (ofc I know bounty doesn't necessarily always = strength but when we're talking about emperors it's a different case)
- Ever since luffy entered the new world he's been set up to be the the main antagonist (of course this will change after his inevitable defeat.)

- Akainu warned kizaru not to head to Wano because of the strength of the samurai but kaido overwhelmingly defeated the scabbards.

- Not only all of this but he also has the hybrid form to hype him up even more.


Akainu had been given immense positive potrayal too but its clear kaido's is greater as of now. Don't forget that the supernova are taking taking him on in a 5v2, whilst it's already in doubt if big mom will continue to remain an opponent throughout.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## gogcho (Mar 2, 2021)

Sablés said:


> We have no idea who or how many were there but we know for a fact that the WB commanders weren't all ganging on Akainu
> 
> 1 of them is not good enough compared to Kaido flooring all 9.


We have an idea how many and who were there, we saw the stand-off.
Who were they ganging on? The fodder behind him? 

Okay about Kaido, I'm just correcting you, it was not a stalemate. The already battered Akainu was winning that skirmish.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2021)

I rate all three preskip Admirals above Kaido and Meme, the only Yonko above them are Whitebeard, Shanks and maybe Blackbeard.

We know Sakazuki has advanced mastery of CoA and that Kaido has the stupid propensity of letting people get free shots on him-- well you do the math, there's gonna be fish BBQ for dinner.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 2, 2021)

cry77 said:


> Also we saw the Admirals use the highest scale of CoA 3.0 shown to date. Granted it was a team effort but clearly Akainu not only knows it, he also has a top tier fruit to boot.


They never used CoA 3.0 they used CoA 2.0.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 2, 2021)

Turrin said:


> That’s true he could be underestimating Akainu, however Akainu is more of known quantity then Dragon or Teach, so I find that less likely with Akainu.


Akainu got stronger during time skip and he really didn’t go all out all he knows is that WB was still strongest man and Shanks was close , and it was characterized as Shanks stopping the war meaning that Shanks= WB > Akainu but pretty sure Akainu got stronger .


----------



## Turrin (Mar 2, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Akainu got stronger during time skip and he really didn’t go all out all he knows is that WB was still strongest man and Shanks was close , and it was characterized as Shanks stopping the war meaning that Shanks= WB > Akainu but pretty sure Akainu got stronger .


Could be we just have to see


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 2, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Could be we just have to see



Sure , I don’t know if this forum has talked about this yet , but I think Dragon is the strongest guy in the manga , his dragon fruit will be needed for Luffy to cross the mainline and reach the one piece .


----------



## cry77 (Mar 2, 2021)

TheRealSJ said:


> First off I think you're confusing Coa 3.0 with CoA 2.0,which is the barrier version of armament, which is what Rayleigh showed and what  the admirals demonstrated at marineford.
> If they possess Coa 2.0 I agree its likely they will also have Coa 3.0 but until any of the colour trio shows this, its just headcanon and not confirmed.
> 
> I disagree about what you said concerning oda's portrayal of akainu, because first off:
> ...





Ezekjuninor said:


> They never used CoA 3.0 they used CoA 2.0.


CoA 2.0 and 3.0 are pretty much the same although I agree it's not identical. Within learning 2.0 it took Luffy what? 2 hours to convert 2.0 (barrier around you) into 3.0 (shooting said barrier inside the opponent). Honestly at this point I think it's safe to assume that most people who have 2.0 also have 3.0, especially when you're an admiral.

1. Kaido's introduction was falling out of the sky and intimidating rookies. His dragon introduction was badass though, but that's purely aesthetic and speaks nothing of his power.
2. And unless he got that title over the TS it is clearly hyperbole since WB was alive just 2 years ago and we know he was > Kaido.
3. Akainu plowed through the entirety of the WB Pirates, only Marco kinda stood his ground because of special abilities. Not even Kaido can oneshot Marco. I dont see why Akainu couldnt give Luffy the exact same treatment.
4. Which again, is clearly not to be taken completely literal as he probably had that rumour even when WB was around.
5.Akainu was hyped for close to a decade as well, from Long Ring Long Land everybody was hyped to see what powers he had, and Akainu delivered and then some during MF. Kaido on his other hand has been treated worse in Wano than Akainu was at MF.
6. And from the second Kaido goes down he will be old news. Guess who will take the spot of MV after that? My money would be on Akainu. Actually it would probably be BB first and THEN Akainu. meaning Akainu will be facing a far more powerful Luffy than Kaido is. Add power-creep to the equation and time is on Akainu's side. Just look at how everyone and their grandmother is 'Doflamingo level' today.
7. And Akainu has awakening as well (safe assumption) as having a Logia that would probably neg all of Kaido's elemental attacks.
8. The fact that 3 fodders + Luffy/Zoro stands a chance against Kaido does not at all speak in Kaido's favor. On the contrary Kaido should have cleaned house long ago.


Oda himself stated that Akainu would become PK in like a year if he was a pirate, and if you want to become PK you need to go through Kaido at some point, which Oda clearly thinks he could do.  This statement alone is more hype than anything Kaido has received.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cry77 (Mar 2, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Akainu got stronger during time skip and he really didn’t go all out all he knows is that WB was still strongest man and Shanks was close , and it was characterized as Shanks stopping the war meaning that Shanks= WB > Akainu but pretty sure Akainu got stronger .


It was not Akainus call to decide whether or not to attack the RHP, that was Sengoku's decision.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 2, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Akainu got stronger during time skip and he really didn’t go all out all he knows is that WB was still strongest man and Shanks was close , and it was characterized as Shanks stopping the war meaning that Shanks= WB > Akainu but pretty sure Akainu got stronger .


Akainu did go all out, he was fighting for his life. 
No, Deadbeard was not the WSM, far from it actually.
Kaido is confirmed WSP by Killer, a guy who also met Shanks. 
Akainu getting stronger during the timeskip is also highly unlikely as he got older.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## cry77 (Mar 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Akainu did go all out, he was fighting for his life.
> No, Deadbeard was not the WSM, far from it actually.
> Kaido is confirmed WSP by Killer, a guy who also met Shanks.
> Akainu getting stronger during the timeskip is also highly unlikely as he got older.


It's likely that Akainu isnt steadily growing per se. But with MF in question, the fight with Aokiji and what is likely a resolve-boost from becoming Akainu very likely gave him a one-time jump, although probably not a substantial one.


----------



## cry77 (Mar 2, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Sure , I don’t know if this forum has talked about this yet , but I think Dragon is the strongest guy in the manga , his dragon fruit will be needed for Luffy to cross the mainline and reach the one piece .


The Revo's are the single biggest let-down in the entire manga so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 2, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Sure , I don’t know if this forum has talked about this yet , but I think Dragon is the strongest guy in the manga , his dragon fruit will be needed for Luffy to cross the mainline and reach the one piece .


I think the Strongest Currently is Rocks whose inside Teach. Transplanted there with the immortality operation of the one fruit.

This explains how Teach injured shanks as Rocks came out for that one attack. And also how Teach ate two DF


----------



## gogcho (Mar 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Akainu did go all out, he was fighting for his life.
> No, Deadbeard was not the WSM, far from it actually.
> Kaido is confirmed WSP by Killer, a guy who also met Shanks.
> Akainu getting stronger during the timeskip is also highly unlikely as he got older.





> Akainu did go all out, he was fighting for his life.


He didn't. An all-out admiral can permanently transform an entire island into his element.



> No, Deadbeard was not the WSM, far from it actually.


He rendered Mobydick immobile with a single hand. The coughing fits are a passive punctual debuff due to his sickness. They don't reduce his muscular strength permanently, or at least that wasn't shown. What was shown is that they stun him (he begins coughing) on a periodic basis. Outside of these coughing fits he was still the WSM. Calling him Deadbeard just to downplay Akainu is not ok



> Kaido is confirmed WSP by Killer, a guy who also met Shanks.


Killer hasn't fought the Admirals, or Blackbeard, or Mihawk, or Dragon. He knows jack shit and to them he's a fodder.



> Akainu getting stronger during the timeskip is also highly unlikely as he got older.


Au contraire, it is highly likely. After an extreme diff win there is no other option. The question is by how much he got stronger, by a lot, by a normal amount, or a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 2, 2021)

gogcho said:


> He didn't. An all-out admiral can permanently transform an entire island into his element.
> 
> 
> He rendered Mobydick immobile with a single hand. The coughing fits are a passive punctual debuff due to his sickness. They don't reduce his muscular strength permanently, or at least that wasn't shown. What was shown is that they stun him (he begins coughing) on a periodic basis. Outside of these coughing fits he was still the WSM. Calling him Deadbeard just to downplay Akainu is not ok
> ...


Not destroying the island doesn't mean not going all out. Akainu was close to being killed by WB and you are expecting us to eat the shit that is him taking him lightly or what? Power doesn't always translate in DC.

Deadbeard is a different entity compared to Oldbeard. Deadbeard is the WB who fought Akainu after recieving many injuries during the war, all added to his sickness ( which alone puts him at an inferior level compared to the other yonko. It's been hinted many times that WB was not the wsm anymore at that point in time, you refusing to understand that in order to hype Akainu is not ok.

You do not need to know all pirates to state who is the strongest. There is hype, there are achievements in a pirate life to put you there. If Kaido is regarded as the WSP, then that he is for all we know, unless something will appear to oppose it. 

Oda put Kaido above Akainu directly, so this is yet another thread where we debate for the sake of it and in order not to let the section die.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 2, 2021)

cry77 said:


> It's likely that Akainu isnt steadily growing per se. But with MF in question, the fight with Aokiji and what is likely a resolve-boost from becoming Akainu very likely gave him a one-time jump, although probably not a substantial one.


That would imply that at that age, Akainu hasn't reached his limit. This goes into straight opposition with the fact that we know about age in one piece and that you don't get better with it, it's not like wine.

What people supporting the idea of Akainu growing at this age do is basically support the idea of an individual being able to increase his haki level til his death, therefore the individual growing in strength until he closes his eyes forever, which we do know that it is not true.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Mar 2, 2021)

Kaido extrem diff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gogcho (Mar 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Not destroying the island doesn't mean not going all out. Akainu was close to being killed by WB and you are expecting us to eat the shit that is him taking him lightly or what? Power doesn't always translate in DC.
> 
> Deadbeard is a different entity compared to Oldbeard. Deadbeard is the WB who fought Akainu after recieving many injuries during the war, all added to his sickness ( which alone puts him at an inferior level compared to the other yonko. It's been hinted many times that WB was not the wsm anymore at that point in time, you refusing to understand that in order to hype Akainu is not ok.
> 
> ...


His life was on the line for sure, and he used a high-level single-target attack. Going all-out would imply using his whole arsenal + awakening. If by all-out you mean, that both WB and Akainu used all their power and intent to kill with those blows I agree with you.
That doesn't change the fact that blow for blow Akainu was the winner.

He was weaker, but I wouldn't go as far as calling him Deadbeard. If you put Healthy Oldbeard at 100, and MF WB at 50, I put MF WB at 80.
I don't need to hype Akainu. All the hype and portrayal he got by Oda during MF and after it is more than enough.

The narrator never introduced Kaido as WSM or WSP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Not destroying the island doesn't mean not going all out. Akainu was close to being killed by WB and you are expecting us to eat the shit that is him taking him lightly or what? Power doesn't always translate in DC.



Power doesn't always translate to DC, but if Akainu or any of the Admirals unleashed all of their power, countless subordinates along with their Headquarters would be lost. The War was defensive for the Marines, not offensive. Whitebeard was likely similarly held back by his illness, Ace and the execution platform, and age. 



Duhul10 said:


> Deadbeard is a different entity compared to Oldbeard. Deadbeard is the WB who fought Akainu after recieving many injuries during the war, all added to his sickness ( which alone puts him at an inferior level compared to the other yonko. It's been hinted many times that WB was not the wsm anymore at that point in time, you refusing to understand that in order to hype Akainu is not ok.


Akainu was portrayed very evenly with the Whitebeard that wasn't yet on death's door. I agree that WB might not have been the WSM any more by that point, but even after he was portrayed to be superior to Akainu, it wasn't like Akainu was down for the count. He went on a subsequent rampage and was basically left unchecked for the remainder of the war until Shanks and Sengoku ended it.



Duhul10 said:


> You do not need to know all pirates to state who is the strongest. There is hype, there are achievements in a pirate life to put you there. If Kaido is regarded as the WSP, then that he is for all we know, unless something will appear to oppose it.



Whitebeard has been referred to as the strongest pirate in the world from multiple sources, even as recently as before the timeskip. And if it was disproven, then the possibility of Kaido's title being potentially and equally dispensable, applies as well. Even if Oldbeard wasn't the WSM, it doesn't mean that he was weaker than Kaido, automatically by virtue of Kaido's title. 



Duhul10 said:


> Oda put Kaido above Akainu directly,


I'm not too sure about that. I can definitely see Kaido being stronger at the moment, but Akainu has proven equal to the challenge. Oda also claimed that Akainu has the strength to be the Pirate King in the present timeline, if he were to be the pirate. I'm willing to accept that Akainu/Kaido are likely equal to one another.


Duhul10 said:


> so this is yet another thread where we debate for the sake of it and in order not to let the section die.



That is a rather pessimistic way of looking at it   but yeah I guess. It's fun for me to see all your inputs though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 2, 2021)

gogcho said:


> His life was on the line for sure, and he used a high-level single-target attack. Going all-out would imply using his whole arsenal + awakening. If by all-out you mean, that both WB and Akainu used all their power and intent to kill with those blows I agree with you.
> That doesn't change the fact that blow for blow Akainu was the winner.
> 
> He was weaker, but I wouldn't go as far as calling him Deadbeard. If you put Healthy Oldbeard at 100, and MF WB at 50, I put MF WB at 80.
> ...


No, but he called him the 1v1 king, the WSP through a RT5's words, put him straight above Akainu ( and everyone else actually ) in an SBS and was considered unbeatable by Oden for the following 20 years or such( in the eventuality of him losing to Kaido ). A stronger version of WB than the one at MF also chose not to make a move against Kaido even though his FM can hold Kaido's best 2 apparently.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> They never used CoA 3.0 they used CoA 2.0.


No they have access to/used *Emission* (casually I might add), which so far is the most advanced form of armament Haki

Level 1 = bypass devil fruit intangibility + Enhancing your own power and durability
Level 2 = Hardening / Imbuement / Full body CoA
Level 3 = *Emission*


----------



## cry77 (Mar 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> That would imply that at that age, Akainu hasn't reached his limit. This goes into straight opposition with the fact that we know about age in one piece and that you don't get better with it, it's not like wine.
> 
> What people supporting the idea of Akainu growing at this age do is basically support the idea of an individual being able to increase his haki level til his death, therefore the individual growing in strength until he closes his eyes forever, which we do know that it is not true.


First of all, Urouge and Capone are less than 10 years younger than Akainu and they still grow like crazy, as do all SN.

Secondly, we have never seen an old person who still had the resolve to grow. WB and Rayleigh both showed they were comfortable in their current levels and probably just didnt have the resolve to keep growing. Akainu on the other hand is still very much in the game and is probably more resolved than ever. 

Thirdly, Akainu probably havent had a seriously challenging fight for years until MF/Aokiji, so it is only logical that he would have broken his limits, if just by a little bit.  

And honestly I dont see why someone wouldnt be capable of increasing their haki level to their deaths, the curve just breaks when the physical deteriation is greater than the gains through haki.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## gogcho (Mar 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> No, but he called him the 1v1 king, the WSP through a RT5's words, put him straight above Akainu ( and everyone else actually ) in an SBS and was considered unbeatable by Oden for the following 20 years or such( in the eventuality of him losing to Kaido ). A stronger version of WB than the one at MF also chose not to make a move against Kaido even though his FM can hold Kaido's best 2 apparently.



The WSP going down this very arc is anticlimactic. All this 'people say always bet on Kaido' is not convincing me. I see it as pure hype in order to hype the next villain, nothing more nothing less.

The reason I put him at least as strong as Akainu is based on actual panels we've seen of Akainu's feats and the fact that he's reserved as one of the very last villains Luffy will face. Being promoted to the Fleet Admiral is also a symbolic bump in Portrayal putting him above the other Admirals. The mother of Big Mom herself made a distinction between the position of an Admiral and the position of the Fleet Admiral.

Tell me, at what percentage was Oldbeard, and at what percentage was Marineford WB in your opinion? If Oldbeard is 100.
Also at what power were the blows he hit Akainu with? Were they all-out? Or was he holding back?


----------



## muchentuchen (Mar 2, 2021)

- Akainu is the current heavyweight and the baddest man on the planet after a spectacular KO of the now deceased and former champ.

- Kaido was fearing a lightweight. He can have his BMF title but when it comes to the actual champ? We all know who it is!

Therefore it's not even close. I dare say Akainu soloes the entire beast pirates plus their yanko captain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nikseng (Mar 2, 2021)

The fact that this poll is close is non-sensical and makes me question people's objectivity as well as reading comprehension.

Akainu is in my top 5 but let's be real, Kaido would beat any admiral not named Garp.
Akainu was matched and later defeated by an old, sick, injured and almost haki-less WB, that version of WB is definitely weaker compared to other Yonkos, let alone Kaido who is the strongest right now.

Kaido high diff Akainu unless he becomes a major EoS threat to Luffy, which is unlikely at this point with the whole Im route Oda is taking as well as him being probably Sabo's opponent to avenge his brother and protect Luffy which he couldn't do back in MF.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## muchentuchen (Mar 2, 2021)

Nikseng said:


> Kaido would beat any admiral not named Garp.


Bruh...

*Spoiler*: __ 









There were 2 admirals that were the stars of Marineford: Akainu #1 and Sengoku #2.
-Sengoku soloed BB and his so-called senile yanko crew
- Akainu lethally damaged WB with a casual punch after he got ambushed then faced the entire WB pirates, after that he had enough energy to solo chase the BB pirates.


----------



## Nikseng (Mar 2, 2021)

muchentuchen said:


> Bruh...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Prime Garp*


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 2, 2021)

Turrin said:


> I think the Strongest Currently is Rocks whose inside Teach. Transplanted there with the immortality operation of the one fruit.
> 
> This explains how Teach injured shanks as Rocks came out for that one attack. And also how Teach ate two DF



Yeah obviously Teach and Luffy will
He strongest EOS I’m talking right now , to topple the WG they are going to have to control the seas and that’s where Luffy comes in Dragon has been holding that fruit for when it’s time for Luffy to reach one piece .


----------



## Beast (Mar 2, 2021)

muchentuchen said:


> Bruh...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Bruh, are you implying something?
Garp allowing himself to be held down... doesn’t mean shit.


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 2, 2021)

Kaido fans don't want to believe that shounen power creep is a thing.

I agree that right now it's very debatable who would win. Both are hyped to be absolute top tiers. But you gotta give Akainu the edge, just purely based on the fact that Kaido is going down before Akainu is.

I would say that shounen power creep is a legitimate reason to give Akainu the edge above Kaido, considering how close thier portrayal is.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2021)

This thread is getting more and more delicious with people now arguing about Garp and Sengoku.

And here I am knowing that currently Kaido is above all.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 3, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Yeah obviously Teach and Luffy will
> He strongest EOS I’m talking right now , to topple the WG they are going to have to control the seas and that’s where Luffy comes in Dragon has been holding that fruit for when it’s time for Luffy to reach one piece .


Yeah what I’m saying is Teach right now is still the strongest as he has Rocks sleeping inside him who is PK Tier


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 3, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Yeah what I’m saying is Teach right now is still the strongest as he has Rocks sleeping inside him who is PK Tier


fanfic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chronophage (Mar 3, 2021)

Kaido is stronger in the sense that he can take more abuse and has the tougher body.

I'd still bet that Akainu can do way more damage than Oden did.

Could go either way.

Akainu > Worm Kaido
Akainu = Human Kaido
Akainu =< Wereworm Kaido


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Yeah what I’m saying is Teach right now is still the strongest as he has Rocks sleeping inside him who is PK Tier


Hope you're not bringing these as facts. Judging by the certainty in the tone of the post you sound as if this thing's already happened in the manga.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 3, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> fanfic


We’re talking about theories dumbo baggins


----------



## Turrin (Mar 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Hope you're not bringing these as facts. Judging by the certainty in the tone of the post you sound as if this thing's already happened in the manga.


We’re talking theoretically Duhul; so stop getting your panties in a twist. You’ll have enough to bitch about when Kaidou is exposed as the fraud he is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 3, 2021)

Stringer said:


> No they have access to/used *Emission* (casually I might add), which so far is the most advanced form of armament Haki
> 
> Level 1 = bypass devil fruit intangibility + Enhancing your own power and durability
> Level 2 = Hardening / Imbuement / Full body CoA
> Level 3 = *Emission*


The admirals showcased emission (CoA 2.0) only Luffy and Rayleigh are confirmed to have the internal destructive haki (CoA 3.0).


cry77 said:


> CoA 2.0 and 3.0 are pretty much the same although I agree it's not identical. Within learning 2.0 it took Luffy what? 2 hours to convert 2.0 (barrier around you) into 3.0 (shooting said barrier inside the opponent). Honestly at this point I think it's safe to assume that most people who have 2.0 also have 3.0, especially when you're an admiral.


You know Luffy is an MC, with ridiculous growth potential and was in perfect conditions to learn it. Luffy also learned future sight within 6 hours. The Boa Sisters also showcased emission haki I'm not going to assume they have 3.0 unless they actually show it. I'm not saying admirals can't have CoA 3.0 but they have no feats of it.


----------



## muchentuchen (Mar 3, 2021)

Beast said:


> Bruh, are you implying something?


Yeah, that he has no ground game or wrestling.



> Garp allowing himself to be held down...


Oh damn I didn't know he was into that kind of fetish. 

But for real, the man just saw his grandson get brutally murdered in front of his eyes and his second grandson about to get the same treatment. He was enraged but got stopped *singlehandedly* by Sengoku.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 3, 2021)

Kaidou has some of if not the best feats in the manga in base. He stomped the 9 scabbards once he got serious which included sulong Neko and Inuarashi which would be at the very least YC2 level considering they were near YC3 without sulong. He managed to blitz and 1 shot gear 4th Luffy. He's now tanked countless attacks from the supernovas and demonstrated that his endurance is almost as great as his durability. His hype far exceeds Akainu being named the world's strongest creature, world's strongest pirate, and it's said that in a 1v1 bet on Kaidou. While he still hasn't demonstrated his hybrid form which would obviously just make him stronger.

Akainu has the feats of fatally injuring WB but Whitebeard was very far from his best having already suffered multiple injuries and this WB was far weaker than the WB known to the world.

Akainu also had a 10 day battle with Aokiji which he came out victorious. Of course, defeating another top tier is a great feat but unless you believe Aokiji is stronger than Kaidou I don't see that as enough to put Akainu over Kaidou.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2021)

Turrin said:


> We’re talking theoretically Duhul; so stop getting your panties in a twist. You’ll have enough to bitch about when Kaidou is exposed as the fraud he is


Kaido? Talking about the WSP, the guy above Akainu or the 1v1 king ? Oh...it's the same guy for all of them. Come on, it's time to wake up, go spread your theories in other places, people have laughed at you around here long enough. We laugh, we have a good time, but when it's time for adult talk, we stay, you leave.


----------



## gogcho (Mar 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Hope you're not bringing these as facts. Judging by the certainty in the tone of the post you sound as if this thing's already happened in the manga.


Duhul, at what percentage do you place MF Beard if Oldbeard is 100?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 3, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> The Viceroy of the Animal Kingdom Pirates VS The Fleet Admiral of the Marines
> 
> A battle between 2 major antagonists in the series.
> 
> ...


Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2021)

gogcho said:


> Duhul, at what percentage do you place MF Beard if Oldbeard is 100?


Oldbeard like the one asked by Ace to revenge Oden? MF Oldbeard would be an 85 maybe* at the start of the war*.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Kaido? Talking about the WSP, the guy above Akainu or the 1v1 king ? Oh...it's the same guy for all of them. Come on, it's time to wake up, go spread your theories in other places, people have laughed at you around here long enough. We laugh, we have a good time, but when it's time for adult talk, we stay, you leave.


Lol dude you need to wake up if you think Kaidou is the strongest character when he’s never beaten any top tier and got slapped by Oden

I know you can post well from the NbD so why are you such a Stan in the ObD, that you don’t realize basic shonen rules like how an arc boss well before the final arc is not going to be the strongest


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Lol dude you need to wake up if you think Kaidou is the strongest character when he’s never beaten any top tier and got slapped by Oden
> 
> I know you can post well from the NbD so why are you such a Stan in the ObD, that you don’t realize basic shonen rules like how an arc boss well before the final arc is not going to be the strongest


I'm not a stan bro, but you insist with something that we are yet to be convinced by and thus far there is basically nothing indicating that *at the moment *there is anyone above Kaido. Also calling him a fraud...like how do you expect me to take the post seriously when you say things like those. The guy can be hurt by less than 1% of the verse ( hurt, not beaten ) and you're saying he's a fraud, even though we are yet to see his hybrid. I mean, come on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 3, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Yeah what I’m saying is Teach right now is still the strongest as he has Rocks sleeping inside him who is PK Tier


Depends if you can alter the seas then that’s pretty hax to stand up against for anyone .


----------



## Beast (Mar 3, 2021)

muchentuchen said:


> Yeah, that he has no ground game or wrestling.
> 
> 
> Oh damn I didn't know he was into that kind of fetish.
> ...


That would only make sense if he was trying to get out... but he wasn’t.

it seems you walk around the forum with not much of any kinda of idea in your head other then... Zoro.

that wasn’t his grandson, that was an orphan that wouldn’t listen to him and called another man his daddy, Reread the arc bruh and the FB. And what does Garp say? To keep holding him down no? If Luffy died and that’s a big if... you would have to prove that Garp wouldn’t actually do a lot more then just walk towards Akainu.

with the level of logic you are writing, you must think Dandan single handily beat Garp by herself as well. 

Making the writing smaller doesn’t change the fact that you are wrong and have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 3, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> Depends if you can alter the seas then that’s pretty hax to stand up against for anyone .


Would be Hax for a Navey battle or on and island but not so much in other instances


----------



## Turrin (Mar 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> I'm not a stan bro, but you insist with something that we are yet to be convinced by and thus far there is basically nothing indicating that *at the moment *there is anyone above Kaido. Also calling him a fraud...like how do you expect me to take the post seriously when you say things like those. The guy can be hurt by less than 1% of the verse ( hurt, not beaten ) and you're saying he's a fraud, even though we are yet to see his hybrid. I mean, come on...


Dude Oden Slapped Kaidou, so yes there is an indication there are people above Kaidou. Oda even shows 5 people >= Kaidou in the panel where Kaidou thinks of Oden and the others.

Dude he’s a fraud because he has zero feats or hype to substantiate him as the strongest character; he got slapped by Oden and Tied with BM. Where is strongest character in this.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Dude Oden Slapped Kaidou, so yes there is an indication there are people above Kaidou. Oda even shows 5 people >= Kaidou in the panel where Kaidou thinks of Oden and the others.
> 
> Dude he’s a fraud because he has zero feats or hype to substantiate him as the strongest character; he got slapped by Oden and Tied with BM. Where is strongest character in this.


Oden hurt young Dragon Kaido, his weakest form in 1 v 1. The 5 people are in no way implied to be above Kaido, he only sees them as great people. 

Zero feats ? Zero hype ? Let's leave it here. You can argue this with whoever you want to, but you are not dragging me through this mud, with all due respect.


----------



## Beast (Mar 3, 2021)

Kaidou didn’t 1v1 oden, or he would have been killed within the hour lol.
Kaidou got his thousand men to fight against 12 samurai with 11 of them being close to fodder at that point and way too young.

yet, Oden fought against them for an hour and dropped Kaidou out of the sky only to get distracted by a DF ability and sneak attacked from behind.

also fuck it, Kaidous growth since then I’m sure is smaller then WBs fall from his prime to being sick in MF. so not much growth is my opinion, most the growth should have happened when he gained his fruit and had it for a good 19 years before facing Oden in Wano.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2021)

Beast said:


> Kaidou didn’t 1v1 oden, or he would have been killed within the hour lol.
> Kaidou got his thousand men to fight against 12 samurai with 11 of them being* close to fodder at that point and way too young*.
> 
> yet, Oden fought against them for an hour and dropped Kaidou out of the sky only to get distracted by a DF ability and sneak attacked from behind.
> ...


wtf first bold 

Oden couldn't resist 1 shot from human Kaido. All he did was hurt the weaker dragon form ( not even mentioning hybrid ).
second bold is an assumption and nothing more, definitely not debate material.

so the scabbards went from fodder to commander level, but Kaido didn't grow that much  you guys are making my day. You lot are the reason why I come here so often.


----------



## GiantForehead (Mar 3, 2021)

Nikseng said:


> The fact that this poll is close is non-sensical and makes me question people's objectivity as well as reading comprehension.
> 
> Akainu is in my top 5 but let's be real, Kaido would beat any admiral not named Garp.
> Akainu was matched and later defeated by an old, sick, injured and almost haki-less WB, that version of WB is definitely weaker compared to other Yonkos, let alone Kaido who is the strongest right now.
> ...


I've learned to take forum opinions with a grain of salt. An echo chamber has been built where Akainu can somehow beat Kaido, despite the manga heavily implying for the past decade that yonko>admiral

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 3


----------



## convict (Mar 3, 2021)

_If _someone is stronger than Kaido than it will be an unknown who Kaido's reputation does not apply to not an Emperor or Admiral.

- Imu
- Dragon
- Rocks (as he is missing and likely not in the conversation)

etc.

Kaido wins extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 3, 2021)

Nikseng said:


> The fact that this poll is close is non-sensical and makes me question people's objectivity as well as reading comprehension.



im not sure what happened

but the option to vote is still there I think, have yet to cast my vote


----------



## Beast (Mar 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> wtf first bold
> 
> Oden couldn't resist 1 shot from human Kaido. All he did was hurt the weaker dragon form ( not even mentioning hybrid ).
> second bold is an assumption and nothing more, definitely not debate material.
> ...


He wasn’t 1shot though, he took a Boro before dropping Kaidou out the sky. Seems you have some details mixed up.

it goes both ways.

Kaidou was already powerful which is what I’m saying, scabbards are still relatively fodder in comparison to that level but before they were getting worked by Queen and king, which wouldn’t happen right now. Since everyone is just writing fanfics I thought why not me too, since everyone has reflecting ideas on how much Kaidou has grown at different times is more to do with their own tiering. From what I’ve seen, only makes sense that Kaidou would grow the most when he got his DF and was starting out on his own 39 years go and slowed down after facing his biggest challenge known to us.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## VileNotice (Mar 3, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> This is the main reason why I think Oda decided not to have another timeskip, not because fucking fans thought it would defeat the purpose of the SHs' training or whatever arbitrary assumption they might have on Luffy's previous strength.
> 
> But because if there was another timeskip, most of Luffy's adversaries/benchmarks would be too fucking old, and likely not in their prime. Akainu and Kizaru will be pushing 60 soon. BM is pushing 70, while characters like Kong, Garp, Sengoku, Ray, would all be dead.
> 
> Still, I would have loved another timeskip, just because Luffy being a PK by 19 years old is a ridiculous pill to swallow in any logical or respectful capacity.


Rather than another timeskip I’d have Oda just increase the in-universe length of sailing time between arcs. So East Blue Saga takes a year, Paradise takes a year, timeskip takes two years. Then at least another year for the Strawhats to conquer the New World. That’s a 5 year journey which is like double of canon basically, and Luffy winds up PK at 22 which is a bit more digestible.

Of course Oda would never do that because it’s better for merchandising to keep Luffy a teenager and to give everyone two sets of static ages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 3, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Would be Hax for a Navey battle or on and island but not so much in other instances



That’s what I’m talking about don’t think Dragon can fight like Luffy or Garp but he dominates in sea battles but that’s going to be critical in latter battles probably post Akainu


----------



## muchentuchen (Mar 3, 2021)

Beast said:


> That would only make sense if he was trying to get out... but he wasn’t.
> 
> it seems you walk around the forum with not much of any kinda of idea in your head other then... Zoro.
> 
> ...


What reason would he have for not trying to get out? Muh marines? Promotion? He barely cares about either. He *knows* it's futile to resist Sengoku. You know why Oda gave him a goat with a gold medal that eats paper? Symbolism my rebelious student, symbolism. And its meaning is Greatest of All Time! Folding enemies like they're paper. You know why Garp only had a Dog mask on? Cause he was a good boy in the adventures of Sengoatu.

Garp considered or atleast treated Ace like his grandson.

Consider Sengoku strong plot armor for Garp otherwise Francis Akainganou would have blown his head off too.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 3, 2021)

VileNotice said:


> Rather than another timeskip I’d have Oda just increase the in-universe length of sailing time between arcs. So East Blue Saga takes a year, Paradise takes a year, timeskip takes two years. Then at least another year for the Strawhats to conquer the New World. That’s a 5 year journey which is like double of canon basically, and Luffy winds up PK at 22 which is a bit more digestible.
> 
> Of course Oda would never do that because it’s better for merchandising to keep Luffy a teenager and to give everyone two sets of static ages.


100%. Sailing and exploring should take far longer than it actually does in One Piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 3, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> The Viceroy of the Animal Kingdom Pirates VS The Fleet Admiral of the Marines
> 
> A battle between 2 major antagonists in the series.
> 
> ...


Akainu. Kaido’s a weakling that can’t handle a handful of kids. Admiral Gang rise up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## VileNotice (Mar 3, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> 100%. Sailing and exploring should take far longer than it actually does in One Piece.


Yup, plus it would allow us to imagine that the SHs have had various inconsequential adventures between arcs, like the scenes on color spreads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 4, 2021)

Eliyua23 said:


> That’s what I’m talking about don’t think Dragon can fight like Luffy or Garp but he dominates in sea battles but that’s going to be critical in latter battles probably post Akainu


Possible we’ll see


----------



## Beast (Mar 4, 2021)

muchentuchen said:


> What reason would he have for not trying to get out? Muh marines? Promotion? He barely cares about either. He *knows* it's futile to resist Sengoku. You know why Oda gave him a goat with a gold medal that eats paper? Symbolism my rebelious student, symbolism. And its meaning is Greatest of All Time! Folding enemies like they're paper. You know why Garp only had a Dog mask on? Cause he was a good boy in the adventures of Sengoatu.
> 
> Garp considered or atleast treated Ace like his grandson.
> 
> Consider Sengoku strong plot armor for Garp otherwise Francis Akainganou would have blown his head off too.


Duty, that’s what it’s called. Garp wouldn’t be up for promotion as he has rejected every time he was invited to one. No, that’s your fanfic... Garp told him to keep holding him down, that the opposite of what you’re claiming mate. Garp is the greatest marine, Now his mid gen successor Akainu, Sengoku is a sheep compared to Garp.

Yeah, he did but if you ready properly as Dandan said... Garp chose duty over family, he did it in past as they grew up and did it in MF, he stood in Luffys way even if he allowed himself to be dropped on purpose.

Akainu wouldn’t do shit to Garp pre TS, hence why Sengoku stopped Garp. You better stick to hating sanji, this ain’t your lane.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 4, 2021)

Akaniu magam thrusts his club than face, high diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## muchentuchen (Mar 4, 2021)

Beast said:


> Duty, that’s what it’s called. Garp wouldn’t be up for promotion as he has rejected every time he was invited to one. No, that’s your fanfic... Garp told him to keep holding him down, that the opposite of what you’re claiming mate. Garp is the greatest marine, Now his mid gen successor Akainu, Sengoku is a sheep compared to Garp.
> 
> Yeah, he did but if you ready properly as Dandan said... Garp chose duty over family, he did it in past as they grew up and did it in MF, he stood in Luffys way even if he allowed himself to be dropped on purpose.
> 
> Akainu wouldn’t do shit to Garp pre TS, hence why Sengoku stopped Garp. You better stick to hating sanji, this ain’t your lane.


Garp is the "greatest" marine cause he "caught" Roger (the latter just chose him so he could take care of his kid). Sengoku was fighting Primebeard equally back in the day while Roger & Garp were playing ring around the rosie with the sheep. 

Nah he stood in Luffy's way and had a change of heart in the last second. Sengoku was faster than Garp and dropped him to the ground.

It's true that Akainu respects Garp's service but if he wanted a fight, Garp would be dead. Akainu has the best feats in the manga although it has more to do with Oda's shitty writing than anything else. Garp is hype, WB was hype, Kaido is also hype so far. Akainu humiliated the supposed WSM, I have no doubt he'd do the same to the other 2. His stock shot through the roof after neg diffing Ace and he also has plot relevancy now as the boogeyman to the MC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 4, 2021)

muchentuchen said:


> Sengoku was fighting Primebeard


When did this happen???


muchentuchen said:


> Akainu humiliated the supposed WSM


Akainu "humiliated" a man that was years out of his prime and very sick. It was stated multiple times that WB wasn't as strong as he used to be.


----------



## Gokou08 (Mar 5, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> When did this happen???
> 
> Akainu "humiliated" a man that was years out of his prime and very sick. It was stated multiple times that WB wasn't as strong as he used to be.


Akainu didn't use 100% of his strength either, but he also didn't humiliate WB


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 5, 2021)

GiantForehead said:


> despite the manga heavily implying for the past decade that yonko>admiral



And this is precisely the kind of forum opinion you claim to have learned to take with a grain of salt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 5, 2021)

Akainu was injured by WB -- No Nightmare
Laidou injured by Oden -- Still Sees Nightmare

Akainu beat a top tier 1v1.
Laidou still hasn't beat a top tier.

Actor Akainu based on is Oda's favorite.
Laidou's design is a general shonen brute.

Akainu would become PK in one year.
Laidou is assumed/people say/rumored to be WSC.

I am going to bet on Akainu that is possibly going to be Luffy's final or penultimate opponent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 5, 2021)

muchentuchen said:


> Garp is the "greatest" marine cause he "caught" Roger (the latter just chose him so he could take care of his kid).



What's this fanfic??


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 5, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Akainu "humiliated" a man that was years out of his prime and very sick. It was stated multiple times that WB wasn't as strong as he used to be.


It's your cope bed-time


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> It's your cope bed-time


I don’t see what your point is?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 5, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> I don’t see what your point is?


Whitebeard was the strongest pirate before his death is all im saying nothing implies he was the weakest yonko by any chance

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Whitebeard was the strongest pirate before his death is all im saying nothing implies he was the weakest yonko by any chance


Imagine believing this unironically


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 5, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> unironically


I mean I dont care about fans opinion when the author goes out of his way of his own volume to call him the strongest pirate ha ha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I mean I dont care about fans opinion when the author goes out of his way of his own volume to call him the strongest pirate ha ha


Even if WB was actually the WSM which I don't believe he was considering a heart attack in the middle of a battle would be an auto loss without PIS. It would just mean WB>Akainu and Kaidou regardless it doesn't suggest Akainu>Kaidou.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 5, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> I don't believe he was considering a heart attack in the middle of a battle would be an auto loss without PIS. It would just mean WB>Akainu and Kaidou regardless it doesn't suggest Akainu>Kaidou.


Lol? Whitebeard was the strongest pirate, you can say he was man kaido is a man
Yeah totally doesn't  suggest akaniu>Kaido blowing the WSP head off whilst holding back, kizaru toying with him stepping on his bisento, aokiji bout to put holes in him if not saved by YC1 Jozu


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I mean I dont care about fans opinion when the author goes out of his way of his own volume to call him the strongest pirate ha ha


You stopped reading Marineford Arc at his introduction?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 5, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> You stopped reading Marineford Arc at his introduction?


Yes, heres quote from post-MF proving he was the strongest

Even your fellow yonko big meme proves this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Yes, heres quote from post-MF proving he was the strongest
> 
> Even your fellow yonko big meme proves this


These don't prove a thing   WB was a wreck. A dying old man with heart attacks. It's been hinted many times during MF that WB wasn't worthy of the title anymore. He was blitzed by squardo of all people and tagged by fodders multiple times. His haki was shit for someone supposed to be WSM.
I won't even start with the reasons why Kaido is above that WB. It's clear for most people already.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 5, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> These don't prove a thing  WB was a wreck. A dying old man with heart attacks. It's been hinted many times during MF that WB wasn't worthy of the title anymore. He was blitzed by squardo of all people and tagged by fodders multiple times. His haki was shit for someone supposed to be WSM.


Really huh? the author called him the strongest pirate you can keep denying 


Duhul10 said:


> I won't even start with the reasons why Kaido is above that WB. It's clear for most people already.


Kaido isn't at all above whitebeard by no means, he cant even get past rookies with the help of another yonko


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Lol? Whitebeard was the strongest pirate, you can say he was man kaido is a man
> Yeah totally doesn't  suggest akaniu>Kaido blowing the WSP head off whilst holding back, kizaru toying with him stepping on his bisento, aokiji bout to put holes in him if not saved by YC1 Jozu


WB's title is literally the world's strongest man. If you're trying to imply that Akainu and Kizaru are stronger than WB you're directly contradicting yourself. Either you believe his title is correct or you don't.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 5, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> WB's title is literally the world's strongest man. If you're trying to imply that Akainu and Kizaru are stronger than WB you're directly contradicting yourself. Either you believe his title is correct or you don't.


Thanks I was trying to be nice and fair since you were downplaying, even better for the admirals lol
Just proves admirals>yonkos by a pretty medium gap

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Thanks I was trying to be nice and fair since you were downplaying, even better for the admirals lol
> Just proves admirals>yonkos by a pretty medium gap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2021)

I can not even picture anyone in the current era beating Akainu.

Whitebeard tried and he died. Nothing can stop Akainu from tearing another hole for em to breathe through. Kaido's invincibility fell once it was revealed that advanced armament can wreck him. Kaido will get his wish realized and die a dog's death.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

Kaido wins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> I can not even picture anyone in the current era beating Akainu.
> 
> *Whitebeard tried and he died*. Nothing can stop Akainu from tearing another hole for em to breathe through. Kaido's invincibility fell once it was revealed that advanced armament can wreck him. Kaido will get his wish realized and die a dog's death.


Huh?  
Deadbeard finished the skirmish sending Akainu miles deep and then proceeded to beat Blackbeard moments after.

The guy needed 10 days to edge out a win against another admiral. If Akainu would be stronger than a yonko, he would take Kizaru with him and they would tear every yonko crew.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Huh?
> Deadbeard finished the skirmish sending Akainu miles deep and then proceeded to beat Blackbeard moments after.
> 
> The guy needed 10 days to edge out a win against another admiral. If Akainu would be stronger than a yonko, he would take Kizaru with him and they would tear every yonko crew.


Akainu shrug that shit off within a few minutes. Whitebeard was lucky Akainu fell into a crevice otherwise he would have gotten fisted again. 

Aokiji was also a logia. The 10 days were probably required to drain both their stamina to prevent these guys from shifting their logia body + advanced observation combos. Not to mention Aokiji came out of the fight as a cripple.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Akainu shrug that shit off within a few minutes. Whitebeard was lucky Akainu fell into a crevice otherwise he would have gotten fisted again.
> 
> Aokiji was also a logia. The 10 days were probably required to drain both their stamina to prevent these guys from shifting their logia body + advanced observation combos. Not to mention Aokiji came out of the fight as a cripple.



Akainu didn't shrug shit off. He was out of commission for some time. Kaido literally beat 9 high tiers, he is fighting the worst just and he's abrely getting injured. Marco who had no problems clashing with all 3 Admirals and blocking Akainu's attacks has outright admitted he can't do shit to Kaido.  Akainu, Fujitora shit themselves when they found out about Kaido and Mom.

WSC, highest bounty, most impressive durability, all of those insane feats without even showing his best.

Yonko are the monsters of the series, the Yonko have been repeteadly stated to be the guys that are otherwordly, not the Admirals.

It's annoying when people neglect what's been shown in the series and just outright push forward their annoying headcanon because they like Akainu.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Akainu didn't shrug shit off. He was out of commission for some time. Kaido literally beat 9 high tiers, he is fighting the worst just and he's abrely getting injured. Marco who had no problems clashing with all 3 Admirals and blocking Akainu's attacks has outright admitted he can't do shit to Kaido.  Akainu, Fujitora shit themselves when they found out about Kaido and Mom.
> 
> WSC, highest bounty, most impressive durability, all of those insane feats without even showing his best.
> 
> ...


If he was, he would of drown, which didn't happen. I'm not impressed. Akainu fought all 14 of Whitebeards commander and Crocodile at the same time giving zero fucks. Even the same Blackbeard that fought valiantly against Sengoku and Garp ran for his life when he knew Akainu was coming after him. 

ya really forgetting how Akainu literally destroys anyone in his path. Kaido has not even shown anything as remotely as impressive as Akainu who either outright kills or cripples his foes.

plus Kaido is a huge joke. All it took to smash his hype was advanced armanent haki.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> If he was, he would of drown, which didn't happen. I'm not impressed. Akainu fought all 14 of Whitebeards commander and Crocodile at the same time giving zero fucks. Even the same Blackbeard that fought valiantly against Sengoku and Garp ran for his life when he knew Akainu was coming after him.
> 
> ya really forgetting how Akainu literally destroys anyone in his path. Kaido has not even shown anything as remotely as impressive as Akainu who either outright kills or cripples his foes.



Kaido obliterating the scabbards >> Akainu only hurting Curiel. As I've said Kaido has done all of this without going all out.

Teach didn't have any reason for fight Akainu at that moment. Why would he waste his energy and time ?

Also Akainu didn't leave Curiel, Ivankov and Inazuma crippled nor did he kill them. 

Also who destroys anyone on his path ? The guy that one shot a 1,5 billion bounty guy ? The guy who beat 4 top 3 Yonko Commander level characters plus 5 others ? The guy who can split the sky ? The guy who lifts entire islands like nothing ? 

Akainu does not have feats comparable to Kaido.  WB himself knew that there would be many risks in fighting Kaido. With Akainu, a nearly dead WB put him out of commission with 2 blows.

Kaido is easily the most impressive physical fighter in the series and that's not even his best. Akainu's best was barely beating Aokiji, the same guy whom Doflamingo wasn't worried about that much. Instead Doflamingo was terrified of Kaido.



Zoro said:


> plus Kaido is a huge joke. All it took to smash his hype was advanced armanent haki.



You do realize the guy has been taking advanced Haki attacks nearly the entire arc and he's barely injured right ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Kaido obliterating the scabbards >> Akainu only hurting Curiel. As I've said Kaido has done all of this without going all out.
> 
> Teach didn't have any reason for fight Akainu at that moment. Why would he waste his energy and time ?
> 
> ...


There were *Marco* and *Vista* there in the fight as well yet Akainu *still took out* Curiel in a 1v15 fight. Izo was also part of that force and I would assume the rest of the commanders has to be on his level at the very least. That's >>>>>> beating Scabbards.

He also has no reason to fight Sengoku and Garp after he got WB's fruit yet he did. He ran because he knew he would die to Akainu.

Akainu shrugged off a sneak attack from Whitebeard and still took half his skull with 1 counter. That's what gonna happen to Kaido as well. You can put him out of commission for 1 minute and that guy's gonna die 10 minutes later anyways with or without interference. Also, the nearly dead WB is all Akainu's efforts to begin with.

Lol "barely", Akainu* crippled* Aokiji, the same guy who can easily fight off Whitebeard who's supposedly above Kaido.



Dellinger said:


> You do realize the guy has been taking advanced Haki attacks nearly the entire arc and he's barely injured right ?


That's because the attacks were all from the young upstart. If he fought Shanks instead, he would be suffering multiple oden level attacks.



Akainu even shrugged off advance armament haki attacks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Kaido


What? Kaido loses lol he has nothing that can top sakakuzi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> There were *Marco* and *Vista* there in the fight as well yet Akainu *still took out* Curiel in a 1v15 fight. Izo was also part of that force and I would assume the rest of the commanders has to be on his level at the very least. That's >>>>>> beating Scabbards.
> 
> He also has no reason to fight Sengoku and Garp after he got WB's fruit yet he did. He ran because he knew he would die to Akainu.
> 
> ...



So because there were Marco and Vista what ? Marco has admitted inferiority to Kaido. He didn't give 2 shits about the Admirals. Also you are confusing yourself here. That fight you're saying barely lasted for half a chapter. Kaido literally one shotting everyone left and right in a single chapter was more impressive.

Teach was feeling high and mighty at the moment ebcause he got the gura fruit. Unless you think Akainu can beat Garp and Sengoku which is hilarious.

You keep repeating the shrugg off part which is a lie. Akainu was bleeding heavily and was out of commission for a couple of chapters. So he didn't shrug shit off.

Also Kaido is far more durable than WB, why are you ignoring that ? 

Old WB isn't above Kaido. WB was getting hurt by fodders, Kaido barely gets hurt by Gamma Knife which would cripple any normal guy.



Zoro said:


> That's because the attacks were all from the young upstart. If he fought Shanks instead, he would be suffering multiple oden level attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Akainu even shrugged off advance armament haki attacks



Marco has Ryo since when ?

Also Kaido clashed with Shanks and he was fine. Wonder why Shanks isn't the strongest in the world like Kaido or why he doesn't have the highest bounty if he can chop off Kaido as you say ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 6, 2021)

Give it to Kaidou.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> So because there were Marco and Vista what ? Marco has admitted inferiority to Kaido. He didn't give 2 shits about the Admirals. Also you are confusing yourself here. That fight you're saying barely lasted for half a chapter. Kaido literally one shotting everyone left and right in a single chapter was more impressive.


Akaniu can melt kaido lol


Dellinger said:


> feeling


you're using anime only, blackbeard + his crew were fighting sengoku and getting treatment from the old man


Dellinger said:


> You keep repeating the shrugg off part which is a lie. Akainu was bleeding heavily and was out of commission for a couple of chapters. So he didn't shrug shit off.


when? it was said he was digging tunnels he was never ko'ed


Dellinger said:


> Also Kaido is far more durable than WB, why are you ignoring that ?


How? you dont even need advanced haki to hurt kaido meme just approved that for you


Dellinger said:


> Kaido


  



Dellinger said:


> since


He deflected kizarus attack he has advanced haki

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Veggie (Mar 6, 2021)

TheRealSJ said:


> Do we even know if akainu magma can melt kaido's scales?
> I mean, none of the admirals where in kaido's thoughts when he was referring to the "great people" who could hurt him.
> 
> Of course its possible he hasn't encountered any of the admirals but that's highly unlikely considering he was captured by the Marines 18 times.
> ...


If Garp had been on this panel then it would have been clear he doesn't see Akainu as great. But the panel is only featuring the Great Pirates. And we all know Prime Garp could give Kaido a wedgie. So Akainu can't be automatically discounted due to this panel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Akaniu can melt kaido lol
> 
> you're using anime only, blackbeard + his crew were fighting sengoku and getting treatment from the old man
> 
> ...



Imagine a Yonko hurting another. Wow

Where did you come from ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> So because there were Marco and Vista what ? Marco has admitted inferiority to Kaido. He didn't give 2 shits about the Admirals. Also you are confusing yourself here. That fight you're saying barely lasted for half a chapter. Kaido literally one shotting everyone left and right in a single chapter was more impressive.
> 
> Teach was feeling high and mighty at the moment ebcause he got the gura fruit. Unless you think Akainu can beat Garp and Sengoku which is hilarious.
> 
> ...


 

stop being dense, it's much much harder to take out others when there are top tier fighters like Marco trying to cockblock you at every encounter which is what made AKainu curbing Curiel so impressive in a 1 vs 14 fight. 

the strongest in that group were the two dukes who were at best above Jack. Akainu had to take on someone who's 2 levels higher and also twice the number of foes at the same time. 

Exactly, yet even this cocky bastard knew better to fight Akainu when he had zero hesitation in fighting Sengoku and Garp. As a matter of fact, I do think Akainu can definitely beat either of the two all by himself. 

"a couple of chapter" which was equivalent to how long it took Jinbe to grab Luffy and went for the shoreline, basically a few minutes bro. Please. Akainu also got into that situation because he was sneaked by WB yet he STILL ENDED Wb. 

I don't give a shit about his durability when Akainu is 100% ignoring that with magma + advanced armament haki. Why don't you try to tell me how Kaido is even going to get past Akainu's logia morphe + FS?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Imagine a Yonko hurting another. Wow


Yikes, Show me a Panel of Meme having ACOA you've been making this false claim that you need AcoA for kaido when you don't
Let me guess Law and Kid have ryou now?



Dellinger said:


> Where did you come from ?


Came to say hi thats all


----------



## Veggie (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm going with Akainu high difficulty. To Kaido's misfortune he is going down first, and that mean Akainu will be portrayed as stronger later on in the manga.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Marco has Ryo since when ?
> 
> Also Kaido clashed with Shanks and he was fine. Wonder why Shanks isn't the strongest in the world like Kaido or why he doesn't have the highest bounty if he can chop off Kaido as you say ?


Cuz he's a top tier, even if not for that, with what did he have the capability to face off the C3 Admirals???

cuz Shanks was in a rush straight for Marineford. He cockblocked and threw Kaido aside in less than day before making his way to Marineford faster than the Marines predicted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Cuz he's got a top tier, even if not for that, with what did he have the capability to face off the C3 Admirals???
> 
> cuz Shanks was in a rush straight for Marineford. He cockblocked and threw Kaido aside in less than day before making his way to Marineford faster than the Marines predicted.



Why isn't Shanks the strongest in the world ? Why is it Kaido ? 

So Marco who has Ryo says he's shit compared to Kaido but faces off the Admirals like nothing. Do you see how this backfires ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Akainu shrug that shit off within a few minutes. Whitebeard was lucky Akainu fell into a crevice otherwise he would have gotten fisted again.
> 
> Aokiji was also a logia. The 10 days were probably required to drain both their stamina to prevent these guys from shifting their logia body + advanced observation combos. Not to mention Aokiji came out of the fight as a cripple.


Yeah, he shrugged that shit off in 2 chapters  after falling like a b*tch and shouting the name of the victor. 
There is no excuse for his 10 days fight. It was more than extreme diff, even though magma melts ice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Why isn't Shanks the strongest in the world ? Why is it Kaido ?


Kaido being the strongest was already debunked multiple times,  Oda never once called him the strongest he uses quotations marks


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

Veggie said:


> I'm going with Akainu high difficulty. To Kaido's misfortune he is going down first, and that mean Akainu will be portrayed as stronger later on in the manga.



This is the worst kind of logic ever. WB went down before anyone, does that mean he is the weakest ?

Kaido is going down because he's fought 14 guys plus 4 more will attack him  and Big Mom will betray him. Akainu will go down to a single guy, Luffy won't team up against him. 

Going down after fighting 18 high tiers plus 1 top tier and getting betrayed by a Yonko is more impressive than losing in a one v one fight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Why isn't Shanks the strongest in the world ? Why is it Kaido ?
> 
> So Marco who has Ryo says he's shit compared to Kaido but faces off the Admirals like nothing. Do you see how this backfires ?


cuz he's low key

everyone knows his easy-going nature

Akainu took on Marco and 13 of his buddies at the same time. Try again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido being the strongest was already debunked multiple times,  Oda never once called him the strongest he uses quotations marks


He called him that in an sbs. You wasted your time posting this. He was also called wsp by Killer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> There is no excuse for his 10 days fight. It was more than extreme diff, even though magma melts ice.


Aokiji never once had the ice ice fruit its called chilly, Notice how the wood that was frozen never instantly got vaporized by akanius logia form, they had no advantage



Duhul10 said:


> He called him that in an sbs. You wasted your time posting this. He was also called wsp by Killer.


Your talking about this sbs that's a joke right? use the official or you're wasting my time,


Duhul10 said:


> He was also called wsp by Killer.


Since when does Killer words matter? he isn't even a low top tier LOL, I can trash every claim you throw at me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Veggie (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> This is the worst kind of logic ever. *WB went down before anyone, does that mean he is the weakest ?*
> 
> Kaido is going down because he's fought 14 guys plus 4 more will attack him  and Big Mom will betray him. Akainu will go down to a single guy, Luffy won't team up against him.
> 
> Going down after fighting 18 high tiers plus 1 top tier and getting betrayed by a Yonko is more impressive than losing in a one v one fight.


So you're saying Marineford Beard could give kaido a swirly. nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Aokiji never once had the ice ice fruit its called chilly, Notice how the wood that was frozen never instantly got vaporized by akanius logia form, they had no advantage


So when he freezed the water? What was that called? Chill?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> So when he freezed the water? What was that called? Chill?


It's literally what his fruit is called in Japanese 
Shall we forget Kaido had the advantage of facing base big mom without 2 of her homies only her sword and they still were equals


----------



## GiantForehead (Mar 6, 2021)

Akainu>Roger

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> stop being dense, it's much much harder to take out others when there are top tier fighters like Marco trying to cockblock you at every encounter which is what made AKainu curbing Curiel so impressive in a 1 vs 14 fight.
> 
> the strongest in that group were the two dukes who were at best above Jack. Akainu had to take on someone who's 2 levels higher and also twice the number of foes at the same time.
> 
> ...



half of your post is irrelevant. 

Did AKainu beat them ? No he didn't. Did Marco block him twice ? Yes he did. Has Marco said that he can't d shit to Kaido ? Yes, he's said so. See the difference ? 

Not at all ? Akainu was out of commission and we had Teach invading, Teach clashing with WB and WB dying. So no, it wasn't just Jinbe grabbing Luffy.

Dude Kaido has been fighting guys like Akainu (Manga canon) his entire life. WB wasn't sure it was worthy to fight him, it's repeatedly said he can't die and the marines couldn't kill him. Using your headcanon while ignoring manga facts just makes me waste my time.

This is the last time.

Kaido is the World's Strongest Creature. Akainu doesn't have a world's strongest title

Kaido is the strongest pirate. 

Kaido is the one who can't die. Not Akainu

Kaido has barely taken damage. Even when he got from Oden, he retaliated the next moment and knocked out in one hit. Non prime Kaido also.

Kaido's physical abilities are simply on another level. Akainu can't split the sky. Akainu can't one shot Luffy nor opponents on Luffy's level with just his physical strength. 

Kaido hasn't even bothered using Haki or his hybrid form. Now we are going to see what he can really do. 

Kaido can lift an island like nothing while Akainu needs tens days to leave permanent damage. I wonder what's more impressive.

So yeah you keep repeating the same shit and it doesn't work. If Akainu can't one shot Jinbe than he won't be doing shit to Kaido.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

Veggie said:


> So you're saying Marineford Beard could give kaido a swirly. nice



Thanks for missing the point.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> half of your post is irrelevant.
> 
> Did AKainu beat them ? No he didn't. Did Marco block him twice ? Yes he did. Has Marco said that he can't d shit to Kaido ? Yes, he's said so. See the difference ?
> 
> ...


Pot calling the kettle black. kek. most of your Kaido fluants are useless fluff that can be debunked instantly and you just won't accept it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Did AKainu beat them ? No he didn't. Did Marco block him twice ? Yes he did. Has Marco said that he can't d shit to Kaido ? Yes, he's said so. See the difference ?


Post the panel plz, just headcannon


Dellinger said:


> was


digging tunnels is out of commission ok


Dellinger said:


> Dude Kaido has been fighting guys like Akainu (Manga canon) his entire life. WB wasn't sure it was worthy to fight him, it's repeatedly said he can't die and the marines couldn't kill him. Using your headcanon while ignoring manga facts just makes me waste my time.


Lol the marine fodders? they were using simple executions to try and kill kaido, but admirals dont kill they capture which means vice admirals + lower captured kaido lol


Dellinger said:


> Kaido is the World's Strongest Creature. Akainu doesn't have a world's strongest title


Show me kaido's world strongest title? 


Dellinger said:


> pirate


who confirmed this?


Dellinger said:


> Kaido is the one who can't die. Not Akainu


LOl? Oden was about to kill him 


Dellinger said:


> has


That was Prime Kaido lol, nothing said he grew after only after rocks, that  was a sneak attack


Dellinger said:


> Kaido's physical abilities are simply on another level. Akainu can't split the sky. Akainu can't one shot Luffy nor opponents on Luffy's level with just his physical strength.


So using CoC is physical ability now? huh you love using headcannon, LOL, kaido admitted he hit luffy where he had no haki at when he one shotted him (on his head)


Dellinger said:


> Kaido hasn't even bothered using Haki or his hybrid form. Now we are going to see what he can really do.


You mean this Kaido who's still fighting 5 rookies even while at full strength with the help of another yonko


Dellinger said:


> Akainu


Kaido can lift island? that's all he can do akaniu can alter the island that kaido used to lift, also that was from his mythical cloud not even a combat feat momsuke can do the same thing


Dellinger said:


> So yeah you keep repeating the same shit and it doesn't work. If Akainu can't one shot Jinbe than he won't be doing shit to Kaido.


Honestly this is boring I have showed you the author saying akaniu can melt anything you can't read obviously you just want to deny it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2021)

GiantForehead said:


> Akainu>Roger


its funny how Oda mentioned if Akainu turn coat into a pirate, my guy would have shot past the yonko and become the pirate king in less than a year. He just had the wrong occupation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> It's literally what his fruit is called in Japanese
> Shall we forget Kaido had the advantage of facing base big mom without 2 of her homies only her sword and they still were equals


Shall we forget Kaido was in base as well? 
Also what does Big Mom have to do with anything? No, I don't put Akainu above her either .


----------



## Veggie (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Thanks for missing the point.


It was a stupid point. No biggie.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 6, 2021)

While I generally think that Akainu has the potential to be stronger than Kaido, I do wonder how he's going to get better. Vilenotice mentioned possible Marine science/SSG enhancements. Akainu probably needs an upgrade, if he didn't already get stronger after getting promoted and triumphing over Aokiji.



Dellinger said:


> Kaido is the World's Strongest Creature. Akainu doesn't have a world's strongest title
> 
> Kaido is the strongest pirate.
> 
> ...



These are great points for Kaido. Gotta admit you've kinda sold me on him, whereas I was leaning to Akainu.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Shall we forget Kaido was in base as well?


Base with zoan enhancements , linlin had none of that   


Duhul10 said:


> to


Lol kaido cant even get past Kizaru
akaniu is def above him

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> These are great points for Kaido. Gotta admit you've kinda sold me on him, whereas I was leaning to Akainu.


You actually believe that?


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> While I generally think that Akainu has the potential to be stronger than Kaido, I do wonder how he's going to get better. Vilenotice mentioned possible Marine science/SSG enhancements. Akainu probably needs an upgrade, if he didn't already get stronger after getting promoted and triumphing over Aokiji.
> 
> 
> 
> These are great points for Kaido. Gotta admit you've kinda sold me on him, whereas I was leaning to Akainu.



There are more points even but I'm bored to bring them up. Point is Oda has done well with Kaido's portrayal in strength. He's done shit no one has done. Downplaying him is simply dumb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Post the panel plz, just headcannon
> 
> digging tunnels is out of commission ok
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What ? How is someone about to die when he gets up in seconds ? Also how was Kaido in his prime ? Based on what ?

Also I don't have to post anything. Oda went through an entire chapter narrating Kaido's title. He's never done that for any character.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> So using CoC is physical ability now? huh you love using headcannon, LOL, kaido admitted he hit luffy where he had no haki at when he one shotted him (on his head)


What did Kaido admit ? Kaido said that if Luffy wants to fight him he has to at least dodge that.

Splitting the sky isn't impressive now ? Why are the Yonko the only guys that can do it ?


GreenEggsAHam said:


> You mean this Kaido who's still fighting 5 rookies even while at full strength with the help of another yonko


What the hell is this


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido can lift island? that's all he can do akaniu can alter the island that kaido used to lift, also that was from his mythical cloud not even a combat feat momsuke can do the same thing
> 
> Honestly this is boring I have showed you the author saying akaniu can melt anything you can't read obviously you just want to deny it



Yeah you're just confirming that you are either stupid or just trolling. 

Kaido lifted an island. He can drop it any time he wants. Ie he can wreck an island instantly. Akainu needed 10 days. Also didn't Akainu do it with his fruit ? What kind of point is that Kaido did it with his mythical fruit ?

Author also directly compared Kaido with Akainu and he placed Kaido above him. But you forget that. 

Why didn't Akainu melt Shanks, Marco, WB when WB was in relatively better condition etc if he can melt anything ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Base with zoan enhancements , linlin had none of that
> 
> Lol kaido cant even get past Kizaru
> akaniu is def above him


So base, thanks
Also, lol, not even future sight can completely nullify base Kaido's speed, let alone hybrid. Kizaru was tagged multiple times. Kaido beats his ass like a drum.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> sight


that's a big L, you're comparing future sight to lightspeed, show me where kizaru was every tagged in the series
the author said you need top tier CoO to fight him, kaido doesnt have it, go cope



Duhul10 said:


> thanks


Base  Linlin with her sword=>Hybrid Kaido

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Also


Gets up because oden got distracted,


Dellinger said:


> Kaido's title. He's never done that for any character.


It's fake you deny it because you want yonko>admiral


Dellinger said:


> What did Kaido admit ? Kaido said that if Luffy wants to fight him he has to at least dodge that.
> 
> Splitting the sky isn't impressive now ? Why are the Yonko the only guys that can do it ?


Kaido never said that he admitted he hit luffy where he had no haki at
Splitting the sky is from CoC of course its impressive it has nothing to do with physical strength


Dellinger said:


> this


It's the supernova still fighting full power yonkos


Dellinger said:


> Kaido lifted an island. He can drop it any time he wants. Ie he can wreck an island instantly. Akainu needed 10 days. Also didn't Akainu do it with his fruit ? What kind of point is that Kaido did it with his mythical fruit ?


Fuji can lift a country of rubble does that mean he solo one piece? Akaniu/Aokiji can both alter island kaido cant do anything lol


Dellinger said:


> Author also directly compared Kaido with Akainu and he placed Kaido above him. But you forget that.


The author directly said Akaniu is so strong he can find the one piece in a year, kaido had 25 years to do that and failed, the sbs was a joke but the fact that you need it admitted inferiority to your claims
also that mean's Ace mom>Kaido per sbs nice bud


Dellinger said:


> Why didn't Akainu melt Shanks, Marco, WB when WB was in relatively better condition etc if he can melt anything ?


Shanks needed barrier haki to block a no-name small fist from akaniu, whitebeard needed barrier haki to block a  small fist attack from akaniu, Wb used quake to block a small fist from akaniu, WB also used Barrier Haki to block akanius medium sized fist
Roger couldn't even destroy the whitebeard ship whilst akaniu did in 10 seconds
Whitebeard was the strongest pirate you also seem to forget that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gogcho (Mar 6, 2021)

I can see Akainu LOSING extreme diff to the Yonko, I can see him STALEMATING them, and WINNING extreme diff against them.

The Yonko camp seem so diametrically opposed to the notion that the Fleet Admiral of the strongest version of the Marines EVER can POTENTIALLY stalemate or win/lose extreme diff... that it's crazy. Why? What's stopping you from at least accepting that he might AT LEAST stalemate them? Have you seen all his feats in the Marineford arc?

Let me repeat them for you cause I'm sick and tired of all the disingenuous shit:

1 - LAST ADMIRAL to be introduced, taking the central position in the middle. The main admiral to clash EVENLY with WB during MF (outside of cheapshots etc). Portrayal-wise we see a difference.

2 - Stopping WB's bisento with his foot and not budging.

3 - Akainu cheapshots WB - creates a whole in his body. WB cheapshots Akainu and doesn't do any PERMANENT damage to him.

4 - WB hits Akainu fairly face-to-face with a 2nd hit, still NO PERMANENT damage. Akainu hits fairly face-to-face WB and PERMANENTLY removes half of his face, essentially dooming him to die sooner or later. Blow for blow we clearly see who the winner is.

"buT BrO, AkAiNu wEnT dOWn AnD nOT vICa VeRSA!!"  Okay, what would've happened to Shanks or Mihawk (two other top tiers) had they been blindsided by those 2 enraged shots? You can be damn well sure the same or worse would've happened to them.

5 - Akainu NEVER goes unconscious after taking 2 POINT-BLANK hits from the *strongest paramecia in the world. 
You can shit on WB all you want due to his sickness/age and discredit Akainu by proxy *(because that's what you want right?)*, you can never shit on his fruit because devil fruits don't lose power with age/sickness. *

5.5 - You've all read many mangas and watched many animes right? We know that *ENRAGE MODE ignores* external factors like FATIGUE / PAIN, so he hit Akainu with the *FULL FORCE* of his fruit and abilities. You can say 'headcannon' all you want and I don't give a shit. You *KNOW *ignoring pain/fatigue due to rage is an *eternal manga/anime/shonen rule. Always has been, and always will be whether you like it or not.*

6 - Five minutes later Akainu comes out showing us his unreal durability (yep, that's the time Jinbei needed to go from the plaza to the sea, stop insinuating he was supposedly "hiding" in there for half an hour, that's some real disingenuous shit).

7 - One-shots Ivanov, one-shots Inazuma, one-shots Curiel. Okay, I know they're fodder, we know that. These feats still show the deadliness of his fruit. That man doesn't play around.

8 - Marco and Vista attack Akainu with COA attacks and  STILL CANNOT get past his intangibility. We've all seen the shittiest excuse here: "yEAh bRo, he reTrAcTeD HIs loGIa BOdy LiKe aOKiji vs WB". BRO, their attacks CONNECTED as we see Akainu actually being annoyed at their slashes (why would he be annoyed if their slashes didn't connect?) He felt slight pain from them, but still did ZERO damage to him despite being hit with COA. If he actually had retracted his logia body inwards thanks to Future Sight he wouldn't have felt anything AT ALL, but he did, therefore their attacks connected. So yeah, number 1 and number 3 of the great pirate Whitebeard couldn't damage Akainu with haki attacks.

9 - Marco stopped Akainu for a few seconds okay sure that's shown pretty clearly. After that WHERE is he? We see Akainu MOWING down opponent after opponent, and NOBODY could stop him until ANOTHER YONKO showed up.

10 - Went alone vs Crocodile and almost all of WB's Commanders including Marco and Vista. KO'd Curiel while 1vs7 or 1vs8. Yes, the already BATTERED Akainu one-shot a WB Commander while 1vs7 or 8. Okay, one of the weakest Commanders I give you that, but he still did it while fighting 1 vs many.

"bUT BrO, hE wAs BaCked bY oTHeRs mArINes", bro... we see on panel that there are FODDER behind WB's Commanders, and FODDER behind Akainu. The fodders engaged with the fodders and there's absolutely no logical reason to think a fodder can do anything to the Commanders or stall them in anyway, the same goes for the pirate fodder and Akainu. We saw the stand-off. There were NO other top tiers with Akainu, he was already damaged, alone, but didn't give a shit.

11 - He WANTED to continue the war even after Shanks himself showed up. FIRST PANEL - Akainu is in shock, surprised... he's "at loss for words", but stop saying that *completely disingenuous shit that he was scared or that he "shit his pants".  *The SECOND PANEL we see of him he insultingly calls Shanks a bastard and taunts him (yep, the admiral was absolutely shivering by insulting in anger  ...right?). The THIRD PANEL we see of him he's clearly SALTY that Sangoku stopped the war.

"BuT BrO, WhY DiDnT hE AtTACk sHaNKS?? hE WaS clEaRLY sCArEd!" , cut this crap, he wasn't scared of Shanks, he didn't stand down... he simply obeyed ORDERS from his SUPERIOR. He's the RED DOG right? Loyal and ferocious.

12 - A few days after MF we see him completely bandageless and fine (*cough cough* two point-blank hits from the strongest paramecia in the world *cough cough*), confronting ALONE a FRESH 2 DEVIL-FRUITTED Blackbeard and his WHOLE crew. Yep, that same Blackbeard who was taunting Garp and Sengoku during MF and essentially 1v2-ing them. We see the fear on Auger's face upon seeing Akainu approaching, and what happens next? BB and his crew run away. Yep, the future Yonko BB, holder of the strongest logia and paramecia, together with his brand new fancy crew from Impel Down run away for their fu*king lives.

13 - A few weeks after MF Akainu beats Aokiji in an extreme difficult fight. The only top tier who doesn't do a skirmish or a loot match or whatever, who actually beats 1 ON 1 another top tier fair and square. For 10 days straight they fight, showing the immense durability and endurance of both. By how much his haki and strength got bigger/stronger after that extreme diff win? It's up for a debate. What's perfectly certain tho is that he DID get stronger and there's no two ways about it.

"bUT BrO, hE HaD aN eLeMeNtAL aDvAnTagE" , bro ... where was it stated? Oda tells us on panel that Akainu's fruit is elementally superior to Ace's fruit, but he does no such thing as far as Aokiji's and Akainu's fruits are concerned. On top of that we see Punk Hazard is exactly FIFTY - FIFTY magma / ice. Not 40% magma / 60% ice, showing that Akainu's fruit does not have any inherent advantage over Aokiji's ice fruit.

14 - He ascends to the Fleet Admiral position, again showing portrayal-wise that he's above the other Admirals with his iron will, strength and resolve. Yes, the Fleet Admiral of the STRONGEST VERSION of the marines in 800 fu*king years. Yep, that guy. The guy who doesn't give a shit and moves Marineford to the New World in order to combat the Yonko more easily. Yep, exactly that guy.

15 - Big Mom's mother puts the Fleet Admiral position strength-wise ABOVE the Admiral position when she says the FUTURE YONKO Big Mom could become a future Admiral, *EVEN* a future Fleet Admiral with her strength, putting the Fleet Admiral and the Yonko in the SAME BALLPARK.

90% of the above we see ON PANEL. The other 10% like anime/manga's rule of "enrage mode", or Punk Hazard 50/50 no elemental advantage, or Akainu+fodder vs WB Commanders+fodder can be deduced logically.

Come on... Yonko camp refuse obstinately to accept that even one single person from the WG can stalemate an Emperor. They cannot accept that, as far as they are concerned ALL of the 4 Emperors kill Akainu 1v1 and there's no two ways about it... Why? Why not at least stalemate? I can see him losing extreme diff, I can see him stalemating them 1v1, and taking in consideration all his feats I can also see him barely edging out *extreme-extreme diff *another Emperor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 6, 2021)

I think this would be extreme difficulty fight, leaning on Kaidou for now due to this title. I think Kaidou is better tank, but Akainu has the most lethal devil fruit and also great willpower, which should make his Haki formidable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

gogcho said:


> I can see Akainu LOSING extreme diff to the Yonko, I can see him STALEMATING them, and WINNING extreme diff against them.


Any admiral can defeat a yonko, I see fuji vs kaido a 50/50  despite him being the weakest admiral

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## gogcho (Mar 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Any admiral can defeat a yonko, I see fuji vs kaido a 50/50  despite him being the weakest admiral


I don't subscribe to that notion sorry. To me only the Fleet Admiral is equal to the Yonko, and _maybe _Kizaru (some1 from the original C3).
Fujitora seems too meek to stand up to them. Not to mention he was still bandaged up a week after he did a 2v4 with Greenbull vs the Revos. Portrayal-wise also.. Fujitora and Kaido, it's night and day. But fair enough, I respect your opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 6, 2021)

I think it would take Kaido 4 days to beat Aokiji.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 6, 2021)

Yonko > Admiral

Kaido > Akainu

No arguments required, just read the manga


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

gogcho said:


> Not to mention he was still bandaged up a week after he did a 2v4 with Greenbull vs the Revos


Shiki a week later
 Fujitora a week later
Don't be so ignorant here fuji and greenbull were restricted from going all out/while protecting the CD's
the 4 revs=>Rooftop 5 unless proven otherwise

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 6, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> No arguments required, just read the manga


I did, and I got admiral>yonko
Akaniu>kaido

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 7, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> that's a big L, you're comparing future sight to lightspeed, show me where kizaru was every tagged in the series
> the author said you need top tier CoO to fight him, kaido doesnt have it, go cope
> 
> 
> Base  Linlin with her sword=>Hybrid Kaido


Good thing we've got the tier specialist rating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 7, 2021)

kaido is outright referred to as the strongest pirate alive by killer

which puts him roughly on the level of old wb who akainu couldn't beat

kaido but no less than high diff


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 7, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> the 4 revs=>Rooftop 5 unless proven otherwise


What type of bullshit is this . Let's say Sabo is equal to Luffy, the  3 Revo commanders are the same rank as Ivankov. The same Ivankov that got stomped by Magellan. The 4 revos will be lucky to defeat the 9 scabbards let alone the rooftop 5.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 7, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> What type of bullshit is this . Let's say Sabo is equal to Luffy, the  3 Revo commanders are the same rank as Ivankov. The same Ivankov that got stomped by Magellan. The 4 revos will be lucky to defeat the 9 scabbards let alone the rooftop 5.



The scabbards would destroy the revos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 7, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> What type of bullshit is this . Let's say Sabo is equal to Luffy, the 3 Revo commanders are the same rank as Ivankov. The same Ivankov that got stomped by Magellan. The 4 revos will be lucky to defeat the 9 scabbards let alone the rooftop 5


This guy kuma who was a mere executive was YC level, Ivankov only fought magellan to stall so the straw hat's can escape not fight and he succeeded, sabo is stronger than luffy you're already tryna downplay lol, this man sabo demo started the best ACoA feat up to date


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 7, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> The scabbards would destroy the revos.


Already tryna downplay, you're down bad


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 7, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> This guy kuma who was a mere executive was YC level, Ivankov only fought magellan to stall so the straw hat's can escape not fight and he succeeded, sabo is stronger than luffy you're already tryna downplay lol, this man sabo demo started the best ACoA feat up to date


Kuma knew about Luffy being Dragon's son which even Ivankov didn't know. He's also highly respected in the Revo crew and we've seen that the revolutionaries will even risk their lives against admirals to save him. He was likely Dragon's former 2nd in command. And, Kuma being YC level is just an assumption it's not like he has YC level feats to prove that. Also, Kuma isn't featless like the 3 Revos commanders. There's no reason for me to put Karasu, Morley or Lindbergh above Ivankov.


----------



## Klarionan (Mar 7, 2021)

A not jobbing Kaido wins.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 7, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Kuma knew about Luffy being Dragon's son which even Ivankov didn't know. He's also highly respected in the Revo crew and we've seen that the revolutionaries will even risk their lives against admirals to save him.


Just like they would with any of their commanders, and yes ivnakov did know luffy was dragon son


Ezekjuninor said:


> He was likely Dragon's former 2nd in command. And, Kuma being YC level is just an assumption it's not like he has YC level feats to prove that


Sure go head and believe that


Ezekjuninor said:


> it's not like he has YC level feats to prove that. Also, Kuma isn't featless like the 3 Revos commanders. There's no reason for me to put Karasu, Morley or Lindbergh above Ivankov.


There ain't anything to prove, the revs are tryna target the most powerful organization in the world, they obviosuly have to be stronger than average
This man can move clay freely he's YC2+his fruit is unstoppable unless you're an admiral, If you seen what he does you can clearly tell he's stronger than average

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 7, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Just like they would with any of their commanders, and yes ivnakov did know luffy was dragon son
> 
> Sure go head and believe that
> 
> ...


No he clearly did not.
So because he has a devil fruit which allows him to manipulate clay he's YC2 level? What type of dumb reasoning is this. Is Pica YC1 level too? Again Ivankov is the same rank as these guys and they're featless there's absolutely no reason to think any of them are stronger than Ivankov.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 7, 2021)

Always bet one kaido... Except vs Enma.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 7, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> No he clearly did not.


Yes, he did lol that's why he was even protected


Ezekjuninor said:


> So because he has a devil fruit which allows him to manipulate clay he's YC2 level? What type of dumb reasoning is this. Is Pica YC1 level too? Again Ivankov is the same rank as these guys and they're featless there's absolutely no reason to think any of them are stronger than Ivankov.


Naw I can always back up what I say
-Is stocked with fighters to not be messed with
- Can invade MaryJeios with his fruit without notice


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 7, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Yes, he did lol that's why he was even protected
> 
> Naw I can always back up what I say
> -Is stocked with fighters to not be messed with
> - Can invade MaryJeios with his fruit without notice


Dude wtf are you talking about, can you read? He even asks Luffy "You're dragon's son?! He has a son?!"

Again how does this prove that the 3 revolutionary commanders were stronger than Ivankov?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 7, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> you


Lol he never knew dragon had a son until he was in impel down before he fought magellean not after, I understand


Ezekjuninor said:


> Again how does this prove that the 3 revolutionary commanders were stronger than Ivankov?


Nope but we know Kuma is a mere officer and they rank higher them him, ivankov is capable of survivng against Magellan poision


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 8, 2021)

Kaido > Teach > Akainu > Kaido > Teach > Akainu ...  

Teach as the still weakest Yonko is the only entity in the current OPverse who can beat Akainu 10/10 times with *extreme *(low) difficulty.

We need still more to see from Shanks, Mihawk, Dragon and solve the mystery about Imu and his Deep Sea Powers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 8, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> Akainu


Kaido wont even get near akaniu lol


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 8, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido wont even get near akaniu lol


I don't understand tbh but I guess you mean that Akainu won't get near Kaido in terms of power since you believe that Kaido > Akainu ?? 

If you say as above that _Kaido won't even get near Akainu - _means that you think that Akainu >/~ Kaido which is what I'm saying ??


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 8, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> If you say as above that _Kaido won't even get near Akainu - _means that you think that Akainu >/~ Kaido which is what I'm saying ??


No, like literally Kaido wont have any way of getting close to akaniu, his magma AoE is deadly and you need ACoA to stop it, kaido only has invisible haki at the best, he just cant compete


----------



## nmwn93 (Mar 8, 2021)

im going with the magma man. high diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## gogcho (Mar 8, 2021)

nmwn93 said:


> im going with the magma man. high diff


Not even extreme ? Here take that fat Tier Specialist


----------



## Hazuki (Mar 9, 2021)

I rather think about kaido for two main reasons

- for a long time kaido wanted to commit suicide, if the magma is so effective against him, he would have chosen this way to die

-kaido has thought of several pirates capable of wounding him
and all the pirates he thought of may have an important point in common: their power boosted with  a very high haki level


----------



## nmwn93 (Mar 9, 2021)

gogcho said:


> Not even extreme ? Here take that fat Tier Specialist


i mean you could take the high road and just post YOUR opinion and not even respond to mine. take this indifference.


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 9, 2021)

Hazuki said:


> I rather think about kaido for two main reasons
> 
> - for a long time kaido wanted to commit suicide, if the magma is so effective against him, he would have chosen this way to die


Kaido really didn't try to die lmao. If he really wanted to he would of just jumped in the Ocean. I don't think him wanting to die is something that can be used to give him an advantage over other characters. Because thats really just some story hype stuff that doesnt make sense when you actually think about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazuki (Mar 9, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Kaido really didn't try to die lmao. If he really wanted to he would of just jumped in the Ocean. I don't think him wanting to die is something that can be used to give him an advantage over other characters. Because thats really just some story hype stuff that doesnt make sense when you actually think about it.


he jumped from a celestial island and was disappointed that he didn't die.
we don't really know the number of suicide attempts he made but it's still part of the character development from oda
it is clearly shown in the manga that kaido has tried many times to commit suicide in many ways

I basically agree with you and I'm not saying it's enough to say that he's stronger than aikanu because of that , it's just that if lava or fire or ice could reach him, it would be known.

oda introduced kaido as someone invincible until kaido himself confessed that only a few people can hurt him.

I really think that the power that can really reach him  is a very powerful form of haki.


----------



## gogcho (Mar 9, 2021)

Hazuki said:


> he jumped from a celestial island and was disappointed that he didn't die.
> we don't really know the number of suicide attempts he made but it's still part of the character development from oda
> it is clearly shown in the manga that kaido has tried many times to commit suicide in many ways
> 
> ...


His point stands. If he wanted really to die he would've jumped in the ocean.
Kaido is not suicidal. He's a dare-devil. There's a difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaptainCommander (Mar 9, 2021)

Kaido>Oldbeard>Sickbeard>MF Akainu

It is that simple. 200 posts of nonesense later.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 9, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Kaido>Oldbeard>Sickbeard>MF Akainu
> 
> It is that simple. 200 posts of nonesense later.


Current Akainu>Oldbeard>MF Akainu>Kaido>Sickbeard

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## FakeTaxi1738 (Mar 9, 2021)

I think Akainu wins ,  he got everything really , stamina, Endurance , offensive power, haki. Df awakening. I just cant see him lose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaptainCommander (Mar 9, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> MF Akainu>Kaido>


Factually incorrect


ClannadFan said:


> Current Akainu>Oldbeard


Possibly


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 9, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Factually incorrect


Nah MF Akainu would put a hole in his chest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gogcho (Mar 9, 2021)

I'd go with the most sensible solution which is Kaido = Akainu.
If Oda is saving Akainu as indeed one of the final villains then EoS Akainu should be > Kaido due to powercreep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> incorrect


stop this nonsense and go read the manga akaniu>kaido

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ShWanksThe Goat (Mar 9, 2021)

Oda literally called Kaido the World's Strongest Man recently. Oda also implied Kaido > Akainu in an SBS years back as well. Why is this questionable?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2021)

ShWanksThe Goat said:


> Oda literally called Kaido the World's Strongest Man recently. Oda also implied Kaido > Akainu in an SBS years back as well. Why is this questionable?


never happen at all


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 10, 2021)

Everybody had a pay per view to the Akainu v. WB but people still talk about Kaido as the world strongest and 1v1 champ. This fight will imitate the fury v wilder 2 lol


Call it a mere rumors all you want but Akainu is not even considered or belong to the conversation of whose the current holder of the world strongest title within the verse. That alone invalidate the opinion of others here that put him as the "strongest".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> Everybody had a pay per view to the Akainu v. WB but people still talk about Kaido as the world strongest and 1v1 champ. This fight will imitate the fury v wilder 2 lol


Actually not everybody heard it only people on SA


Kylo Ren said:


> Call it a mere rumors all you want but Akainu is not even considered or belong to the conversation of whose the current holder of the world strongest title within the verse. That alone invalidate the opinion of others here that put him as the "strongest".


Pretty sure Kaido is called the strongest because the worlds views him as unable to die, unkillable, pretty sure if anyone seen him stalemate with big meme who wouldn't have that at all, but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter 1007 just confirmed admirals>yonkos


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 10, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Actually not everybody heard it only people on SA
> 
> Pretty sure Kaido is called the strongest because the worlds views him as unable to die, unkillable, pretty sure if anyone seen him stalemate with big meme who wouldn't have that at all, but
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


He is known as world strongest creature  so he is the strongest


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2021)

LordRice said:


> He is known as world strongest creature so he is the strongest


No he isn't when he's called the strongest he always get quotation marks
its so obvious hes not the strongest otherwise he would've beat meme


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 10, 2021)

Extreme diff either way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 10, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> No he isn't when he's called the strongest he always get quotation marks
> its so obvious hes not the strongest otherwise he would've beat meme


So because he get  quotation marks that means hes not the strongest thats a weak argument


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 10, 2021)

LordRice said:


> So because he get  quotation marks that means hes not the strongest thats a weak argument



If everyone in NF said you were the strongest person on Earth, do you think it follows that you are the strongest person on Earth?


----------



## Firo (Mar 10, 2021)

Oda: Kaido is the strongest


OL:

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 10, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> If everyone in NF said you were the strongest person on Earth, do you think it follows that you are the strongest person on Earth?



Yes of course.


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 10, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Yes of course.



No, it doesn't.
First, the people on NF could be mistaken.
Second, the people on NF aren't the only people on Earth who can have an opinion on the matter.

In Kaido's case, we have no idea who says he's the strongest (other than his own goons and he himself) and we have no idea on what basis they say that. Obviously, that hype means he has to be very strong, otherwise he wouldn't have attracted that kind of attention, but at the same time, more is needed to prove he is the strongest.
There's a huge difference between that and Oda confirming that x is the strongest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 10, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> No, it doesn't.
> First, the people on NF could be mistaken.
> Second, the people on NF aren't the only people on Earth who can have an opinion on the matter.
> 
> ...


I was joking cuz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 10, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> I was joking cuz


My bad.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 10, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> No, it doesn't.
> First, the people on NF could be mistaken.
> Second, the people on NF aren't the only people on Earth who can have an opinion on the matter.
> 
> ...


who is strongest in One piece verse to you


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2021)

LordRice said:


> So because he get quotation marks that means hes not the strongest thats a weak argument


Stop acting dumb, did whitebeard have quotations mark?

His titles dont have quotations mark, only his name because his actual name is edward newgate but the one piece verse calls him whitebeard


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2021)

Firo said:


> strongest


Oda never said Kaido is the strongest


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 10, 2021)

LordRice said:


> who is strongest in One piece verse to you



Among those living, given the evidence we have now, it's either Akainu or Kaido, but I'm not sure which.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 10, 2021)

Oda already give the answer in an SBS but some people still can't accept the truth. the winner here is the man who has the title of "strongest creature"


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 10, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Stop acting dumb, did whitebeard have quotations mark?
> 
> His titles dont have quotations mark, only his name because his actual name is edward newgate but the one piece verse calls him whitebeard


you used  quotations as a argument noting sarcasm
No he isn't when he's called the strongest he always get quotation marks
its so obvious hes not the strongest otherwise he would've beat meme


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2021)

LordRice said:


> always


pretty obvious but you're in constant denial


LordRice said:


> its so obvious hes not the strongest otherwise he would've beat meme


isn't that what the strongest are suppose to do?


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 10, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> pretty obvious but you're in constant denial
> 
> isn't that what the strongest are suppose to do?


did roger beat whitebeard

did roger beat garp


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2021)

LordRice said:


> did roger beat whitebeard


well actually whitebeard was the strongest, whitebeard n roger never had killing intent, or were serious
Kaido was serious about killing big mom thats why the battle went 3 days lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 10, 2021)

LordRice said:


> did roger beat whitebeard
> 
> did roger beat garp


It'd be weird if Roger beat WB, considering that WB was the WSM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> well actually whitebeard was the strongest, whitebeard n roger never had killing intent, or were serious
> *Kaido was serious about killing big mom thats why the battle went 3 days lol*



Misinformation. They fought a single night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gogcho (Mar 10, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Misinformation. They fought a single night.


Where is the 3 day thing coming from then ?
It was never stated exactly how long they fought ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2021)

gogcho said:


> Where is the 3 day thing coming from then ?
> It was never stated exactly how long they fought ?



A Yonko stans ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2021)

gogcho said:


> Where is the 3 day thing coming from then ?


it was a mistake by me


gogcho said:


> they


it was for a day, proving kaido isn't the 1v1 King, or wsc couldn't even overpower big mom without her homies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruse (Mar 10, 2021)

Kaido high diff I’ll give him the benefit of the doubt over anybody at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2021)

Ruse said:


> over


he dont deserve it he cant walk on magma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 11, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> If everyone in NF said you were the strongest person on Earth, do you think it follows that you are the strongest person on Earth?


Its not but you have a strong case about the topic unlike Akainu what case can anyone bring that he is the strongest aside from "personal opinion"? I mean what really puts him above the rest of the top tiers? I think none. 

While on Kaido even that we saw that BM can fought him on equal terms and Yonko have been stalemating each other the majority of characters in verse still regards him as the strongest. Every pirates seen him as such and some new pirates wants to put the "title" to a test and cp0 didnt correct Orochi when he said Kaido is the strongest. The only missing are the marines side to acknowledge it so that all the organization involve have the same opinion on that matter. I think thats how the title can be legit just like the WSS and WSM title.

You also said, who even start calling him the strongest. The answer is it doesnt matter because the claim if not supported by fact can be easily dismiss just like Morgan starting the propaganda that Luffy is the fifth emperor just to be taken by grain of salt by 3/4 of the emperor only Shanks think that he might be.

Hype and portrayal I can put Shanks above Kaido since he himself respect Shanks as someone who can truly fight him and when they have skirmish Shanks came out on top since he is the one we saw in MF arc not Kaido but that rumor thing that Oda create can not be dismiss so lighty unless you debunk it completely. Why the people in verse so invested in Kaido and not other top tiers? 

Akainu wins against Aokiji? I say give any top tier or to be precise any yonko a chance they can also win.

He's fight against WB? Yeah, impressive but he still didnt win despite the nerf WB had and all the injury he acquired WB still came out on top.

And yes, I always think WB won. After their fight WB still standing waiting for the next challenge but Akainu is underground digging his way out.

Akainu fighting the commanders? That match up is impressive but its a downgrade compare to fighting WB.

In fact. Akainu had a chance to take the WSM title if only he defeat WB but we all know he failed. If only Akainu stand up and continue the fight right there and then since WB is a walking dead man at that point he will win the fight for sure, right? Yeah never happen though cause he cannot stand up.

Maybe thats why everyone in verse, dismiss him as a contender because not only he fail to defeat old WB and the version he fought is a nerfed version of what the other yonko have been fighting for years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nmwn93 (Mar 11, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Kaido>Oldbeard>Sickbeard>MF Akainu
> 
> It is that simple. 200 posts of nonesense later.


this is the most backward ranking ive ever seen. whitebeard sickbeard old wb whatever you want to call him was getting wrecked by akainu all war, STOP THE Nonsense. whitebeards best attack on akinu was a sneak attack that didnt do anything bUT PAUSE THE MAN. MEABWHILE AKAINU PUT TWO HOLES IN WB AND TOOK HIS FACE.  what marineford did yall watch???

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 11, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> ts not but you have a strong case about the topic unlike Akainu what case can anyone bring that he is the strongest aside from "personal opinion"? I mean what really puts him above the rest of the top tiers? I think none.


I dont know.... finding the one piece in 1 year you know nothing too special nothing too classy


Kylo Ren said:


> While on Kaido even that we saw that BM can fought him on equal terms and Yonko have been stalemating each other the majority of characters in verse still regards him as the strongest. Every pirates seen him as such and some new pirates wants to put the "title" to a test and cp0 didnt correct Orochi when he said Kaido is the strongest. The only missing are the marines side to acknowledge it so that all the organization involve have the same opinion on that matter. I think thats how the title can be legit just like the WSS and WSM title.


False title, false hype, cp0 didn't need to correct him waste of panel space, let him think that nothing wrongs with that, when we seen he went equal with big meme without her homies thats without a doubt we knew his title was fake


Kylo Ren said:


> Akainu wins against Aokiji? I say give any top tier or to be precise any yonko a chance they can also win.


no yonko is winning against aokiji except BB/Mihawk


Kylo Ren said:


> He's fight against WB? Yeah, impressive but he still didnt win despite the nerf WB had and all the injury he acquired WB still came out on top.


You mean WB who was the strongest pirate, kaido is his inferior


Kylo Ren said:


> And yes, I always think WB won. After their fight WB still standing waiting for the next challenge but Akainu is underground digging his way out.


lost footing on the ground whitebeard couldn't even Ko him otherwise akaniu woulda drowned and died


Kylo Ren said:


> Akainu fighting the commanders? That match up is impressive but its a downgrade compare to fighting WB.


way better than anything kaido could've did what a downplay


Kylo Ren said:


> In fact. Akainu had a chance to take the WSM title if only he defeat WB but we all know he failed. If only Akainu stand up and continue the fight right there and then since WB is a walking dead man at that point he will win the fight for sure, right? Yeah never happen though cause he cannot stand up.


?? thats not how it works, maybe WSS, but we know akaniu could do more against whitebeard than Kaido


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 11, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> it was a mistake by me
> 
> it was for a day, proving kaido isn't the 1v1 King, or wsc couldn't even overpower big mom without her homies


You realise Akainu took 10 days to defeat Aokiji. You claim Big Mom had no homies but we never saw Kaidou use his hybrid form either.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 11, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> defeat


Yes, it would take aokiji whos stronger than meme/hostage to take sakakuzi 10 days to finish him off
Kaido usually fights in base, and was only an equal of meme with just her napoeloan thats a big L, also whats up with you guys thinking hybrid will gain this immense statboost? its just suits for close quarters combat nothing special


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 11, 2021)

Anyways Kaido High diff


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 11, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I dont know.... finding the one piece in 1 year you know nothing too special nothing too classy


If he is the "MC".


GreenEggsAHam said:


> False title, false hype, cp0 didn't need to correct him waste of panel space, let him think that nothing wrongs with that, when we seen he went equal with big meme without her homies thats without a doubt we knew his title was fake


His title is not fake cause the title is not real in the first place.



GreenEggsAHam said:


> no yonko is winning against aokiji except BB/Mihawk


Personal opinion. Invalid.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> You mean WB who was the strongest pirate, kaido is his inferior


And yet.

WB himself is reluctant to fight Kaido.

Law and Garp state that the Yonko is fighting equally in decades.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> lost footing on the ground whitebeard couldn't even Ko him otherwise akaniu woulda drowned and died


Weak argument.

Akainu fail to stand up but its WB fault? And I never state that he is KO just couldnt stand up.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> way better than anything kaido could've did what a downplay


Thats my argument man. 

Why in hell the people in verse so invested in saying that Kaido is the strongest when Akainu's feat can match Kaido's feat just not on durability for example Akainu v commanders and Kaido v scabbard if you ask me same feat but why Oda chose Kaido of all people? 

Are we going to dismiss that just because... "insert reason" I need something more conclusive.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> ?? thats not how it works, maybe WSS, but we know akaniu could do more against whitebeard than Kaido


Again, personal opinion/fanfic.

Let me do better.

Kaido conquered Wano and the samurais that Akainu is worried and hesitant to attack.

WB called Akainu a brat and didnt even bother to look at Akainu while they fighting versus a prime WB that hesitant to fight Kaido.

Another take: I have a feeling that you might say this.

Akainu sure take half of WB face and left a hole but it not necessary point that the other is stronger. For example Oden is the only person left a permanent scar on Kaido but we know WB, Roger, Shanks or Rock are way stronger and can also hurt Kaido but only Oden put a scar on Kaido.

So how do you know that Akainu could do more? Maybe if you have you probably state it but I doubt it probably nothing just all fanfiction.

You do you man. Have a great day.


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 11, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> Its not but you have a strong case about the topic unlike Akainu what case can anyone bring that he is the strongest aside from "personal opinion"?



The case, for me, depends on an SBS statement Oda made which you dismissed in responses to other people.
I think you're wrong to dismiss it (as you did in other posts), because you have no grounds for interpreting it this way: "_If and only if Akainu was given special treatment by the author, he would become Pirate King in a very short time_."
I interpret it as "_If Akainu were a pirate that wanted to find One Piece, he would become Pirate King in a very short time"._
Oda was making a point about Akainu's strength, not about how he treated his main characters, so the second interpretation is the natural interpretation given the context.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 11, 2021)

Hybrid-Kaido low or mid-diff the Magmanerd

Alainu has no feats to match any Yonkou.Come back when he can defeat Marco


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 11, 2021)

The Akainu wank is  just sad


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 11, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> "_If and only if Akainu was given special treatment by the author, he would become Pirate King in a very short time_."



It's an idiotic interpretation. 

But that's what some will hold on to as light slowly diminishes from their eyes with the fall of Laidou & Meme.


----------



## Beast (Mar 11, 2021)

WBs title never has any value when Kaidou or BM are involved.... same people probably try to sell seashells on the seashore.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 11, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Yes, it would take aokiji whos stronger than meme/hostage to take sakakuzi 10 days to finish him off
> Kaido usually fights in base, and was only an equal of meme with just her napoeloan thats a big L, also whats up with you guys thinking hybrid will gain this immense statboost? its just suits for close quarters combat nothing special


Aokiji being stronger than Big Mom is your opinion. You claim Kaidou isn't the WSC because Big Mom stalemated him for a day yet Aokiji stalemated Akainu for 10 days and yet Akainu is still the strongest marine. You don't see how stupid your reasoning is? And yes hybrid is a big boost compared to base it's basically the difference between him using his DF or not. Hybrid is a far bigger boost than what Prometheus or Zeus have shown.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 11, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> If he is the "MC".


Did oda say he would become PK if he was the MC or said "HE IS SO STRONG" ok than


Kylo Ren said:


> Weak argument.
> 
> Akainu fail to stand up but its WB fault? And I never state that he is KO just couldnt stand up.


Digging tunnels does not equate to ko'ing or winning that battle but whatever I see your a typical admiral/akaniu downplayer already


Kylo Ren said:


> Why in hell the people in verse so invested in saying that Kaido is the strongest when Akainu's feat can match Kaido's feat just not on durability for example Akainu v commanders and Kaido v scabbard if you ask me same feat but why Oda chose Kaido of all people?


Kaido V Scabbard really? him vsing fodders? their strongest fighters needed 50+ minks to take down jack


Kylo Ren said:


> WB himself is reluctant to fight Kaido.


Over someone that is already dead, but yet the author still states hes superior to kaido anyways


Kylo Ren said:


> state


Garp never said that, den den mushi already said its political power, do you know the difference from territorial clashes and regular fights?


Kylo Ren said:


> conquered


Akaniu knows that kaido is in wano, but yet he only cares about the samurai not kaido, oh shall we forget this my friend?




Kylo Ren said:


> WB called Akainu a brat and didnt even bother to look at Akainu while they fighting versus a prime WB that hesitant to fight Kaido.


Anime only, do you read the manga lol
Whitebeard hesitant? never just smart? shall we forget kaido being afraid of the marines SSG or big mom coming on his land 
SSg,Mom>Kaido


Kylo Ren said:


> Akainu sure take half of WB face and left a hole but it not necessary point that the other is stronger. For example Oden is the only person left a permanent scar on Kaido but we know WB, Roger, Shanks or Rock are way stronger and can also hurt Kaido but only Oden put a scar on Kaido.


There were literally 3 clashes with him and Wb being equal



Kylo Ren said:


> could


Quite simple, Akaniu-Advanced CoO, Advanced CoA, deadly devilfruit
Kaido, No CoO, doesn't have CoA at best invisible CoA, decent devil fruit but whitebeard has barrier + internal haki

enjoy yourself and your fanfiction


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 11, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> stalemated him for a day yet Aokiji stalemated Akainu for 10 days and yet Akainu is still the strongest marine


There was a victor vs there isn't a victor 



Ezekjuninor said:


> And yes hybrid is a big boost compared to base it's basically the difference between him using his DF or not. Hybrid is a far bigger boost than what Prometheus or Zeus have shown.


Headcannon, Kaido most durable form is his full zoan
hybrid you gain nothing but way better in combat, but go head and hype greenbull even more


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Mar 11, 2021)

But Seriously  I don't see how akainu beats kaido


----------



## Beast (Mar 11, 2021)

LordRice said:


> But Seriously  I don't see how akainu beats kaido


Magma fist through the chest.
Akainus fights should be straight forward.

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 11, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> There was a victor vs there isn't a victor


Yes because they could fight for an unlimited amount of time to decide a victor. If the fight was stopped 5 days in it would've been a draw just like Kaidou vs Big Mom was. Kaidou vs Big Mom fought for 2 days and no one came out victorious. In no way does it mean Kaidou's title is somehow "debunked" because of this.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Headcannon, Kaido most durable form is his full zoan
> hybrid you gain nothing but way better in combat, but go head and hype greenbull even more


"Hybrid you gain nothing but way better in combat" so was Kaidou not fighting Big Mom in combat? Kaidou has a base mode, a full zoan mode and hybrid form. His full zoan form clearly isn't suited for a 1v1 he has short arms and an extremely large body to attack. We saw him fight Big Mom in base which is him not even utilising his devil fruit. Lucci couldn't even react to Luffy's gear 2 in base and in hybrid he could fight him evenly. Kaidou not utilising his devil fruit at all is easily a bigger nerf than Big Mom missing 2 homies that haven't even shown the firepower to hurt Kaidou.


----------



## Beast (Mar 11, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Yes because they could fight for an unlimited amount of time to decide a victor. If the fight was stopped 5 days in it would've been a draw just like Kaidou vs Big Mom was. Kaidou vs Big Mom fought for 2 days and no one came out victorious. In no way does it mean Kaidou's title is somehow "debunked" because of this.
> 
> "Hybrid you gain nothing but way better in combat" so was Kaidou not fighting Big Mom in combat? Kaidou has a base mode, a full zoan mode and hybrid form. His full zoan form clearly isn't suited for a 1v1 he has short arms and an extremely large body to attack. We saw him fight Big Mom in base which is him not even utilising his devil fruit. Lucci couldn't even react to Luffy's gear 2 in base and in hybrid he could fight him evenly. Kaidou not utilising his devil fruit at all is easily a bigger nerf than Big Mom missing 2 homies that haven't even shown the firepower to hurt Kaidou.


If you’re using hybrid against BM, you should also take into account that BM only had one homie and came off seastone cuffs and hunger.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 11, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> base which is him not even utilising his devil fruit. Lucci couldn't even react to Luffy's gear 2 in base and in hybrid he could fight him evenly. Kaidou not utilising his devil fruit at all is easily a bigger nerf than Big Mom missing 2 homies that haven't even shown the firepower to hurt Kaidou


Why are you comparing a regular zoan to a mythical, kaido gets one of the best buffs in base he keeps his scales( doesnt have more than his dragon form) Kaido is always seen going to base when hes about to fight, its not even a nerf, hybrid is the best suited for combat, I also do remember lucchi biting luffy in full zoan nice speed feat, lucchi also has rokoushi kaido does not, 2 homies is a bigger nerf than kaido but wank all you want


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 11, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Why are you comparing a regular zoan to a mythical, kaido gets one of the best buffs in base he keeps his scales( doesnt have more than his dragon form) Kaido is always seen going to base when hes about to fight, its not even a nerf, hybrid is the best suited for combat, I also do remember lucchi biting luffy in full zoan nice speed feat, lucchi also has rokoushi kaido does not, 2 homies is a bigger nerf than kaido but wank all you want


Kaidou has some scales in his base form he doesn't have close to as much as his dragon form. Hybrid is a buff to endurance, durability, and strength. How are 2 homies which won't do much more than help BM's mobility a greater nerf than Kaidou not using hybrid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 11, 2021)

What a long thread. Giving Kaido a nod at this point is unreasonable. His title is questionable if it's even a title at best. His feats are only decent in the durability/tanking department and nothing he tanked comes even close to an enraged WB. His portrayal and hype is a clusterfuck: *"They say", "He is said to be" "strongest/toughest"* and even in the latest interview Oda goes out of his way to clearly state he is the strongest:




> *D: *IF Luffy's G4 IS A THING, THEN WILL GEAR FIVE BE A THING TOO?! – P.N. Y・Sousei-kun
> 
> *O:* Very well. Seeing the passion in your handwriting, I feel obligated to include this question as I received it. Will "Five" be a thing…? Right now, _the enemy we have to defeat is *the man said to essentially be* the world's strongest._ Because of that, the world is in the age of transitioning from "4G" to "5G"."G" means "gear", right?



Akainu has the better tanking/endurance feats since enraged quake punches >>> anything Kaido has taken on panel. Sakazuki actually has accomplishments under his belt, by being the only character so far in the series that defeated another top tier and became FA. His hype exceeds Kaido since he is potentially the final villian and is used by Oda as the character who can reach the One Piece in an example in a single year of adventure while the only character who became PK in the series up until now needed 3 years to accomplish that feat.


That should tell you how Oda views them in comparison. While 1 is a aimless drunkard that fails at everything he tries and does (just check his track record: 7 defeats + 1 more this arc, 18 times captured + 1 potentially again at the end of the arc and soon another L will be added), the other just has W's on his side (killer of the MC's brother and WSM, winner of fight against another top tier for the FA position, made the Marines rule supreme over the seas  and moved the HQ into the New World to have better access to the battlefield during the 2 year TS).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 11, 2021)

LordRice said:


> But Seriously  I don't see how akainu beats kaido




I have problems seeing the opposite. Nobody could seem to tell me how the fuck can Kaido put down Akainu with his physical attacks when even the superior *Whitebeard* with his enraged quakes aimed straight to the skull couldn't.

and how will Kaido even get past Akainu's logia shifting + FS?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 11, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Hybrid is a buff to endurance, durability, and strength.


Hybrid is not a buff to endurance,durablity or strength have you seen Marco?
his most durable/enduring is his full form
for strength Ok, if you want. 


Ezekjuninor said:


> How are 2 homies which won't do much more than help BM's mobility a greater nerf than Kaidou not using hybrid.


She uses the homies as her arsenal as you can see in her clash vs marco, its much of a nerf than kaidos in base not even a nerf but ok


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 11, 2021)

Zoro said:


> and how will Kaido even get past Akainu's logia shifting + FS?


Scratch that, how will Kaido even get close to Akaniu?
Literally the only way to stop Akaniu meteor volcano was to have barrier/deflection haki which Kaido lacks


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 11, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Hybrid is not a buff to endurance,durablity or strength have you seen Marco?
> his most durable/enduring is his full form
> for strength Ok, if you want.
> 
> She uses the homies as her arsenal as you can see in her clash vs marco, its much of a nerf than kaidos in base not even a nerf but ok


We've never seen Marco's true hybrid form. He only seems to use either partial or full transformation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 11, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> We've never seen Marco's true hybrid form. He only seems to use either partial or full transformation.


your right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 11, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Hybrid is not a buff to endurance,durablity or strength have you seen Marco?
> his most durable/enduring is his full form
> for strength Ok, if you want.


I’m talking about compared to base. Zoans receive a buff to strength endurance and durability especially Kaidou a dragon Zoan. Kaidou fought BM in base form. 


GreenEggsAHam said:


> She uses the homies as her arsenal as you can see in her clash vs marco, its much of a nerf than kaidos in base not even a nerf but ok


BM’s most effective homie has been Napoleon by far. A buffed up Zeus failed to deal serious damage to any of the supernovas it’s not doing shit to Kaidou. The only disadvantage BM had without her homies is mobility and fusing Napoleon with Prometheus. Which is far less of a disadvantage than Kaidou not using his devil fruit at all.


----------



## trance (Mar 11, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> but we know WB, Roger, Shanks or Rock are way stronger



whoa now

stronger? sure

_way_ stronger? not with the hype oden has

wb regarded him not as a son but as a brother, ie something more along the line of peers

even post-mortem, kaido considered his strength to be far beyond the collective might of  his scabbards, whom all seem to possess strength on par with yonko commanders of varying ranks

even later, kaido hyped him alongside OGs like roger, wb, shanks and even his former captain (someone possibly regarded as roger's greatest rival) as one of the few capable of fighting against him

his only glaring negative feat was being yeeted by roger but i think that was more underestimation of roger on his part and he only grew stronger after that

so, if he's weaker, he should still be on their general level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 11, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> BM’s most effective homie has been Napoleon by far. A buffed up Zeus failed to deal serious damage to any of the supernovas it’s not doing shit to Kaidou. The only disadvantage BM had without her homies is mobility and fusing Napoleon with Prometheus. Which is far less of a disadvantage than Kaidou not using his devil fruit at all.


Bm Full Power is with all her homies though, so obviously its a nerf nothing personal dont gotta wank kaido he has an equal which is meme


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 12, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> The case, for me, depends on an SBS statement Oda made which you dismissed in responses to other people.
> I think you're wrong to dismiss it (as you did in other posts), because you have no grounds for interpreting it this way: "_If and only if Akainu was given special treatment by the author, he would become Pirate King in a very short time_."
> I interpret it as "_If Akainu were a pirate that wanted to find One Piece, he would become Pirate King in a very short time"._
> Oda was making a point about Akainu's strength, not about how he treated his main characters, so the second interpretation is the natural interpretation given the context.


I dont dismiss it, I just happen to interpret it different than yours.

"If he is a protagonist" the author will give the protagonist special treatment whether we like or not.

And lets say Akainu becomes pirate who will become his crew mate? Kizaru and Aokiji? Then no doubt they can become Pk crew with that line up much nore believable than current Luffy or do you believe that with only fodder he still can become PK? 

Even if that is the case, iirc in databook Oda also said Kaido as the strongest which is also in the manga by subtly telling us via rumor.


----------



## stealthblack (Mar 12, 2021)

you think enma ptsd is bad, wait until kaidou fight lava, or the ''pirate king in a year'', ''strongest level attack in op'', now then he will get real PTSD


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 12, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Digging tunnels does not equate to ko'ing or winning that battle but whatever I see your a typical admiral/akaniu downplayer already


We agree to disagree then.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido V Scabbard really? him vsing fodders? their strongest fighters needed 50+ minks to take down jack


Sure I see your point. The difference is Kaido finish his while Akainu only beat curiel


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Akaniu knows that kaido is in wano, but yet he only cares about the samurai not kaido, oh shall we forget this my friend?


Yeah, the samurai that Kaido beat and terrorize?

Nice panel, but its Kizaru not Akainu.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Anime only, do you read the manga lol
> Whitebeard hesitant? never just smart? shall we forget kaido being afraid of the marines SSG or big mom coming on his land
> SSg,Mom>Kaido


Nothing about Akainu? Kaido being afraid of BM and marine SSG in no other way reflect to Akainu. You just exaggerate worry and make it look like afraid.

Ace, Marco and other WB pirates want to liberate Wano but Oyaji is worry about Kaido.

Akainu ask WB to take him seriously in MF arc.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> There were literally 3 clashes with him and Wb being equal
> 
> Quite simple, Akaniu-Advanced CoO, Advanced CoA, deadly devilfruit
> Kaido, No CoO, doesn't have CoA at best invisible CoA, decent devil fruit but whitebeard has barrier + internal haki


Whats the conclusion, summarize it with me, please?

Deadly devil fruit sure the rest unconfimred.

Kaido - cannot die, top 1 durability in the series, stated in 1v1 always bet on Kaido, crazy elemental versatility, amazing speed that can negate FS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 12, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> Sure I see your point. The difference is Kaido finish his while Akainu only beat curiel


Nope it was 16 commanders Vs Sakakuzi and he left unscatched



Kylo Ren said:


> Yeah, the samurai that Kaido beat and terrorize?
> 
> Nice panel, but its Kizaru not Akainu.


the world government has feared wano before Kaido even made it his land, matter fact Cp0 was doing business there years prior 
also don't see your point when Akaniu took off someones stronger than kaido head off


Kylo Ren said:


> Ace, Marco and other WB pirates want to liberate Wano but Oyaji is worry about Kaido.
> 
> Akainu ask WB to take him seriously in MF arc.


No, it would risk a lot of casualties, the difference from MF was that Oda said whitebeard was prepared to die there(1 admiral) , also has nothing to do with strength if he was still the worlds strongest man + Unless you're watching anime-only nowhere did akaniu tell WB to take him serious


Kylo Ren said:


> fruit


HIs devil fruit isn't even deadly dont go that far


Kylo Ren said:


> ,


Kaido can die
 Jozu has the top 1 durability in the series, sad imma end this wank here
stated within people in the opverse to bet on kaido, not oda
elemental cant even kill the 5 rookies, or the scabbards dont wank him that hard
Amazing speed that can't even speedblitz Base Luffy when using FS lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 12, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> I dont dismiss it, I just happen to interpret it different than yours.
> 
> "If he is a protagonist" the author will give the protagonist special treatment whether we like or not.



That doesn't justify your implication that he would become Pirate King only because of that special treatment.
What Oda said, iirc, was that Akainu was so strong that, if he had picked Akainu as the protagonist, it would take Oda less than 52 chapters to end the story.
Your interpretation adds this:
What Oda said, iirc, was that Akainu was so strong that, if he had picked Akainu as the protagonist *and gave him special treatment*, it would take Oda less than 52 chapters to end the story.

To be clear:
Oda said: If A, then B.
You're saying he said: If A & C, then B.
It doesn't matter that Oda's protagonists get special treatment, because the conditional "If A, then B" can still be true even it is very likely that we get A & C would be true together.
To make the point another way:
It would be silly to think Oda can finish a story about the One Piece world in 52 chapters. In reality, we have very good reasons to doubt the conditional "If A, then B", since Oda is the type of writer that repeats himself, focuses on less relevant minor characters and world details, and so on.  That, however, doesn't take away anything from the point Oda is trying to make, since that point is being made in such a way that considerations about his writing habits don't apply (and considerations about special treatment are considerations about his writing habits).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 12, 2021)

may be add another admiral here to really think about this?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 12, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> think


2 admirals low diff, sakakuzi high diffs kaido

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 12, 2021)

Why are we debating an SBS when Kaidou has received far greater hype in an SBS in a question which directly asked about Akainu.
*: Odacchi!! In the sbs from volume 82 you told us how to escape from Akainu, bears, ghosts and the like. But when I try to do this before my angered mother I'm just beaten up... Is my mother stronger than Akainu?* P.N. Star Fairy

*O:* You better watch out! you're being too brash! A mother is the strongest living being in the world, even stronger than Kaido!! Don't you dare do it again! But, you know, your mother loves you more than anyone else.

If Akainu was the main character he'd obviously develop like a main character would he wouldn't remain almost static-like he would as a side character which should be obvious. Imagine if Luffy started One Piece as admiral or yonkou level.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 12, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> may be add another admiral here to really think about this?


I don't think that's fair. The fight is already pretty close. I don't think Kaido needs an Admiral on his side to make up the difference. He's still a top tier, he can give Akainu a good fight 1v1.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 13, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> That doesn't justify your implication that he would become Pirate King only because of that special treatment.
> What Oda said, iirc, was that Akainu was so strong that, if he had picked Akainu as the protagonist, it would take Oda less than 52 chapters to end the story.
> Your interpretation adds this:
> What Oda said, iirc, was that Akainu was so strong that, if he had picked Akainu as the protagonist *and gave him special treatment*, it would take Oda less than 52 chapters to end the story.
> ...


Okay, I will not argue anymore about this even though it states "protagonist". But as I said Oda also used Kaido as an example of the strongest characters in SBS different but much more precise when we're doing Vs thread unlike being PK that can be argued that it's not about power level which if I remember correctly you agree to this notion that PK is not about the power level.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Nope it was 16 commanders Vs Sakakuzi and he left unscatched


Again, Kaido finishes his, and Akainu only defeats one.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> the world government has feared wano before Kaido even made it his land, matter fact Cp0 was doing business there years prior
> also don't see your point when Akaniu took off someones stronger than kaido head off


Post some source that Cp0 was doing business there way before Orochi and Kaido become its ruler. Wano becomes a factory because of Orochi. 

not only you give me false information you also left details to suit your narrative. Who is the one left standing and who is the one falling? 


GreenEggsAHam said:


> No, it would risk a lot of casualties, the difference from MF was that Oda said whitebeard was prepared to die there(1 admiral) , also has nothing to do with strength if he was still the worlds strongest man + Unless you're watching anime-only nowhere did akaniu tell WB to take him serious


He is regarded as WSM I'll give you that but during MF arc we also have a statement and evidence from characters that he is no longer the WSM. Heck, even WB himself said he cannot be strongest forever.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> HIs devil fruit isn't even deadly dont go that far


dude, are we even on the same page? your reply to my comment on Akainu which I agree with you that Akainu has a deadly fruit. WTF?? Why you twist my post so bad like this lol


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido can die
> Jozu has the top 1 durability in the series, sad imma end this wank here
> stated within people in the opverse to bet on kaido, not oda
> elemental cant even kill the 5 rookies, or the scabbards dont wank him that hard
> Amazing speed that can't even speedblitz Base Luffy when using FS lol


Marines and Yonko capture him and execute him but it fails all the time. 

Finally someone you said that can challenge what I said. Jozu is not top 1 in durability don't lie to yourself but I will say this He may be on par with Kaido to the very least. We can make a poll about this and make a betting thread if you like.

I'm not wanking him dude, I just outright list his arsenal. Can you stop calling me wanker or downplayer just cause you can't fathom someone disagrees with you? Let's have a healthy debate, shall we?  

Still better than Akainu's speed feats. 

If you are going to discredit Kaido's durability or speed feats make sure to compare it with Akainu's durability and speed feats since we're debating them. You're making fun of Kaido for not finishing Luffy with FS but what will Akainu can do in that situation with his slow ass lol.

and I'll wait if you continue to make fun of Kaido instead of producing some evidence that Akainu has better speed feats or any feats at all that better than Kaido maybe in AOE Akainu can take that category.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 13, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> But as I said Oda also used Kaido as an example of the strongest characters in SBS different but much more precise when we're doing Vs thread unlike being PK that can be argued that it's not about power level which if I remember correctly you agree to this notion that PK is not about the power level.



I agree that Kaido is hyped as one of the strongest characters, but I disagree that becoming a PK is not about power level. 
It's been repeatedly stated that the PK is someone who overcomes the Admirals and the Yonkou, and we already know that the Yonkou possess important Poneglyphs that are necessary for one to reach Raftel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 13, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> I agree that Kaido is hyped as one of the strongest characters, but I disagree that becoming a PK is not about power level.
> It's been repeatedly stated that the PK is someone who overcomes the Admirals and the Yonkou, and we already know that the Yonkou possess important Poneglyphs that are necessary for one to reach Raftel.



If Kaido had also the luck needed, he'd be the PK. Same with Mom, Shanks and the likes.

Remember Roger for 13 years couldn't do anything and the moment Oden dropped, he became PK in 1 year. He had luck in Oden and the Zou minks having 2 RP to lead them to Laugh Tale also.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 13, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> I agree that Kaido is hyped as one of the strongest characters, *but I disagree that becoming a PK is not about power level*.
> It's been repeatedly stated that the PK is someone who overcomes the Admirals and the Yonkou, and we already know that the Yonkou possess important Poneglyphs that are necessary for one to reach Raftel.


My bad then, I assume something about you that its not.

Lets agree to disagree about akainu and kaido.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

While I’m neutral, I do wanna play Devil’s advocate for Akainu.

It’s true that Kaido and the other Yonko have superior titles, and I personally hold the stance that overall, the Yonko>=Admirals. However, I do think his performances against Whitebeard and Aokiji helps his case. No other character has fought an entire battle against guys of that level, while coming out victorious or looking favourable. Also, while the Yonko were placed on a higher pedestal pre-skip, I think the point of Akainu’s promotion wasn’t just to impact the plot, but to close that perceived gap as well between him and them.

As undoubtedly the strongest marine right now, he should be close to, if not on the same level as guys like Kaido. Plot relevance is only going to tip things in his favour in the long run.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 13, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> While I’m neutral, I do wanna play Devil’s advocate for Akainu.
> 
> It’s true that Kaido and the other Yonko have superior titles, and I personally hold the stance that overall, the Yonko>=Admirals. However, I do think his performances against Whitebeard and Aokiji helps his case. No other character has fought an entire battle against guys of that level, while coming out victorious or looking favourable. Also, while the Yonko were placed on a higher pedestal pre-skip, I think the point of Akainu’s promotion wasn’t just to impact the plot, but to close that perceived gap as well between him and them.
> 
> As undoubtedly the strongest marine right now, he should be close to, if not on the same level as guys like Kaido. Plot relevance is only going to tip things in his favour in the long run.



What titles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> What titles?


WSM, WSC, “supremacy over the land, sea, and sky”, and all that other hype.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 13, 2021)

Kaido baby shakes. Come EOS, that answer still won't changes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 13, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> WSM, WSC, “supremacy over the land, sea, and sky”, and all that other hype.



oh yea the guy that is said to be and the one that died against sakazuki

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 13, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> oh yea the guy that is said to be and the one that died against sakazuki


Yeah right. Sakazuki got bodied by an old man well past his prime. Its funny how a "dead man" went on to clap the cheeks of BB and his entire crew.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> kay, I will not argue anymore about this even though it states "protagonist". But as I said Oda also used Kaido as an example of the strongest characters in SBS different but much more precise when we're doing Vs thread unlike being PK that can be argued that it's not about power level which if I remember correctly you agree to this notion that PK is not about the power level.


It also states "Is so strong" being PK he would have to defeat all the yonkos for their ponoglyphs. Oda also said mothers are the strongest living being in that sbs, Makin>Kaido 


Kylo Ren said:


> Again, Kaido finishes his, and Akainu only defeats one.


what commanders lvl people did Kaido face? Inu and Neko needed 50+ minks just to defeat jack and that was their strongest fighters
Akaniu restricts himself and can still fight 16 commanders without getting injuries whilst inflicting damage on him, go head and believe that I got something for you


Kylo Ren said:


> Post some source that Cp0 was doing business there way before Orochi and Kaido become its ruler. Wano becomes a factory because of Orochi.
> 
> not only you give me false information you also left details to suit your narrative. Who is the one left standing and who is the one falling?


Ok so im going to believe that you didn't read orochi talking to cp0, or cp0 in the lastest chapters


Kylo Ren said:


> Marines and Yonko capture him and execute him but it fails all the time.
> 
> Finally someone you said that can challenge what I said. Jozu is not top 1 in durability don't lie to yourself but I will say this He may be on par with Kaido to the very least. We can make a poll about this and make a betting thread if you like.
> 
> I'm not wanking him dude, I just outright list his arsenal. Can you stop calling me wanker or downplayer just cause you can't fathom someone disagrees with you? Let's have a healthy debate, shall we?


Did you not read his introduction, they captured him without putting seastone on stop with that wank,
Jozu is top 1 in durability when the author says it, it is finished you must not be knowledgable one piece at all if you still believe kaido is on par with diamond
I dont see Seastone is as hard as dragon scales dude really thought kaido is on par with diamond this is how I know hes a wanker and knows nothing


Kylo Ren said:


> Still better than Akainu's speed feats.
> 
> If you are going to discredit Kaido's durability or speed feats make sure to compare it with Akainu's durability and speed feats since we're debating them. You're making fun of Kaido for not finishing Luffy with FS but what will Akainu can do in that situation with his slow ass lol.


Akaniu does not have an whole arc on him, he can react easily to marco + vista attacking him together, remind you marco is stalling kaidos equal without using Haki at all in that fight.


Kylo Ren said:


> and I'll wait if you continue to make fun of Kaido instead of producing some evidence that Akainu has better speed feats or any feats at all that better than Kaido maybe in AOE Akainu can take that category


I didn't want to do it to you man.... " I CANT DEFLECT THEM"
Just in case you pull an excuse out, 
"Any means Kaido"
Does Kaido have barrier haki to block Akanius Magma??? No
Can akaniu melt Kaido? Yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> what commanders lvl people did Kaido face? Inu and Neko needed 50+ minks just to defeat jack and that was their strongest fighters


Yeah, no. Inu and Neko were the ones taking on Jack while their subordinates took on his armies which kept getting replenished. We've seen that even in Sulong, the musketeers can't do much against Jack. Only the dukes could take him on.

Ashura Doji also match Jack and actually came out the more impressive of the two. Heck even in the flash back, he was shown fighting king and lost when he turned his back on the latter.

Denjiro could hold back a bloodlusted zoro while barely trying.
Izou I think is self explanatory.

The rest of the scabbards knew how to use Ryou which automatically puts their offensive ability above just about every WB commander not named vista or Marco.

Note that Kaido absolutely destroyed all of them the moment he decided to stop playing. He didn't even need to use hybrid. And he probably still has awakening.





GreenEggsAHam said:


> Akaniu restricts himself and can still fight 16 commanders without getting injuries whilst inflicting damage on him, go head and believe that I got something for you



How did Akainu restrict himself?
Also Jozu and Ace at the time were out of commission, so it wasn't the full 16. All that effort and all he could managed was lightly toasting Curiel.

Put Kaido against those guys, and they get destroyed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 13, 2021)

People conveniently forget and ignore that Laidou was fresh agaisnt the scabbards while Akainu took 2 attack, 1 on his head from the enraged WB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> Yeah, no. Inu and Neko were the ones taking on Jack while their subordinates took on his armies which kept getting replenished. We've seen that even in Sulong, the musketeers can't do much against Jack. Only the dukes could take him on.


Two of them together can defeat jack, what a nice feat


Kroczilla said:


> Ashura Doji also match Jack and actually came out the more impressive of the two. Heck even in the flash back, he was shown fighting king and lost when he turned his back on the latter.


Nice ashura doji fought king, but king was the one to neg diff him from the flashback hes the one running not king


Kroczilla said:


> back


Denjiro held back zoro who was recovering from his wounds, im pretty sure zoro didn't have enma yet anyways


Kroczilla said:


> Izou I think is self explanatory.


the same izou that cant hurt akaniu, yup


Kroczilla said:


> The rest of the scabbards knew how to use Ryou which automatically puts their offensive ability above just about every WB commander not named vista or Marco.


Nice headcannon not at all


Kroczilla said:


> Note that Kaido absolutely destroyed all of them the moment he decided to stop playing. He didn't even need to use hybrid. And he probably still has awakening.


So you're just gonna assume kaido has awakening and isn't using it even tho in impel it said awakening is used even when your unconscious, hybrid kaido isn't something big but hey thats more greenbull hype


Kroczilla said:


> How did Akainu restrict himself?


Punk Hazard


Kroczilla said:


> Also Jozu and Ace at the time were out of commission, so it wasn't the full 16. All that effort and all he could managed was lightly toasting Curiel.


Jozu whos more durable than kaido got toast by an admiral, ace got toast by an admiral



Kroczilla said:


> destroyed


Kaido cant even destroy 5 rookies with the help of another yonko   believe your fanfics

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Two of them together can defeat jack, what a nice feat


Nice trolling. Each by themselves were on par with Jack during the battle in Zou.




GreenEggsAHam said:


> Nice ashura doji fought king, but king was the one to neg diff him from the flashback hes the one running not king


He was fighting on par with King was he not?
He got stabbed in the back did he not?

If getting hit from behind equals a neg Diff, then by all means, Kaido definitely neg diffed Oden.




GreenEggsAHam said:


> Denjiro held back zoro who was recovering from his wounds, im pretty sure zoro didn't have enma yet anyways


Zoro's wounds were pretty much healed at the time. Zoro didn't have Enma but he didn't need it to be commander lvl.




GreenEggsAHam said:


> the same izou that cant hurt akaniu, yup


Missing the point which is that Izou's a commander and got clapped all the same.




GreenEggsAHam said:


> Nice headcannon not at all




Well if you can prove that they can use Ryou, we can talk.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> So you're just gonna assume kaido has awakening and isn't using it even tho in impel it said awakening is used even when your unconscious, hybrid kaido isn't something big but hey thats more greenbull hype


We are still learning more about regular DFs talkless of a mythical DF. Further, I like how you are all like "hybrid Kaido isn't something big" but bring up green bull who even with Fujitora's backing, couldn't stop the Revo commanders.




GreenEggsAHam said:


> Punk Hazard




Could also point to Kaido lifting an island in an instant which far surpasses what Akainu managed to accomplish after ten days of going all out 


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Jozu whos more durable than kaido got toast by an admiral, ace got toast by an admiral


Jozu was off guard. Ace would lose quite handily to Post WCI Luffy who got curbstomped by Kaido casually.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido cant even destroy 5 rookies with the help of another yonko  believe your fanfics


Big Mom's presence barely factors in the fact that they haven't done shit to him. Quite unlike Akainu who had two of his peers sent to the ICU by Sabo and Co.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> Nice trolling. Each by themselves were on par with Jack during the battle in Zou.


They were on par each with an yc3, thanks good feat Kaido


Kroczilla said:


> He was fighting on par with King was he not?
> He got stabbed in the back did he not?
> 
> If getting hit from behind equals a neg Diff, then by all means, Kaido definitely neg diffed Oden.


Why are you tryna compare a flashback tho? obviously it made king look superior


Kroczilla said:


> but


Right? same denjiro that needed kanjuro help for queen?


Kroczilla said:


> Missing the point which is that Izou's a commander and got clapped all the same.


They got clapped but are back up and ready to fight, kaido failed to kill them when he said he was


Kroczilla said:


> Well if you can prove that they can use Ryou, we can talk.


Kid did more damage than the scabbards without even knowing ryou, get out


Kroczilla said:


> We are still learning more about regular DFs talkless of a mythical DF. Further, I like how you are all like "hybrid Kaido isn't something big" but bring up green bull who even with Fujitora's backing, couldn't stop the Revo commanders.


Mythical zoan, doesn't get anything special awakening it works on all his 3 forms its an unconscious thing
You really trying to use restricted admirals to make a point, they got there job done, they beat 4 commanders of the revs while holding back, pretty sure those commanders are still slightly superior to the rooftop


Kroczilla said:


> Jozu was off guard. Ace would lose quite handily to Post WCI Luffy who got curbstomped by Kaido casually.


Post WCI Luffy like that means something? Katakuri nerfed himself when he could've beat luffy than and there, luffy was nothing more than a yc2, curbstomped lol? Luffy didnt even use future sight, kaido clubbed him on his head where luffy didnt inject haki at, wow nice feat
jozu was off-guard? thats your new excuse aokiji was offguard and only got a lip-bleed matter fact heres a panel of when jozu was fighting aokiji on-guard
This man is more durable than kaido yet an admiral is easily damaging him


Kroczilla said:


> Big Mom's presence barely factors in the fact that they haven't done shit to him. Quite unlike Akainu who had two of his peers sent to the ICU by Sabo and Co


Why are you lying to yourself? Big mom took out all the supernovas with her lighting attack by herself, the only reason why kaido is still living is because of another yonkou but you wanna wank kaido so bad you discredit another yonko, two peers sent to the ICU? I doubt why is fujitora on the sea right now shouldn't he have been in the ICU right recovering? Wait I got one better
A simple punch made the strongest yonkou bleed huh?
Wait, nope I got one more better
The strongest yonko most durable form is getting hurt by rocks, and metal

wait, heres someone superior to kaido, after a week of getting low-diffed


Mhm, you can use all them toxic words for fujitora to try to downplay him all you want, Fuji>Hostage

Reactions: Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 13, 2021)

Krocs why are you bothering with this guy ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Krocs why are you bothering with this guy ?


The guy's account was made less than a month ago and he already started bullshitting left and right about Kaido ( actually from the start ). I've got about 3 members in my head who probably stand behind the account

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> The guy's account was made less than a month ago and he already started bullshitting left and right about Kaido ( actually from the start ). I've got about 3 members in my head who probably stand behind the account



It's Xebec, but debating & trolling from the opposite PoV.

That's my theory anyways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> this


we all know admirals=yonkos, but man your mad just because your yonko>admirals disputes are horrible

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> The guy's account was made less than a month ago and he already started bullshitting left and right about Kaido ( actually from the start ). I've got about 3 members in my head who probably stand behind the account


your takes are weak thats why, admirals=yonkos kaido weakest yonko


Doflamingo said:


> It's Xebec, but debating & trolling from the opposite PoV.


No im a new person, whos xebec

Reactions: Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> your takes are weak thats why, admirals=yonkos kaido weakest yonko
> 
> No im a new person, whos xebec


When people tell you you're drunk, you go home and get some sleep
*drops mic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> No im a new person, whos xebec



Your style is very similar to his

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Your style is very similar to his


I can also see him like a wiggian who can free himself from the shadows. I actually believe the guy hates Kaido even more than he shows it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> we all know admirals=yonkos



why is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> is


Balance!
When theres yonko in the show admirals come up vice versa

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Balance!
> When theres yonko in the show admirals come up vice versa


Balance is Marines and Shichibukai vs Yonko not this hypothetical balance you speak of

If the Admirals were even equal to Yonko then the Yonko would have already lost long ago. Instead the rule the New World and the marines can’t do anything about it


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> When theres yonko in the show admirals come up vice versa



Hmm, but the concept of the Yonko weren't even introduced until after the first Admiral was. By the time all 3 of them were shown, we still saw only half of the Yonko, and only one of them was fully fleshed out (WB).

Emperors also seem to have slightly greater portrayal, or at least hype from the fact that they aren't revealed as much. We're over 1000 chapters into the story, and Shanks is still shrouded in mystique. Their first member fleshed out was the WSM, and the newest addition is going to rival the strongest Admiral for FV status. Even if a balance has to be maintained, it doesn't mean that all admirals and Yonko are at the same level of strength. In fact, this is highly unlikely. They may be close in strength overall, but the strongest Admiral doesn't necessarily need to be equal to the strongest Emperor, based on this set perception of balance. The same goes for the weakest Emperor/weakest Admiral. At some point, there won't be such overlap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Admiral (Mar 13, 2021)

better feat
better hype
better everything

Kaido have this


*In the sbs from volume 82 you told us how to escape from Akainu, bears, ghosts and the like. But when I try to do this before my angered mother I'm just beaten up... Is my mother stronger than Akainu?* P.N. Star Fairy

*O:* You better watch out! you're being too brash! A mother is the strongest living being in the world, even stronger than Kaido!! Don't you dare do it again! But, you know, your mother loves you more than anyone else


it's might be a joke but Oda clearly imply _"forget about Akainu , mothers are even stronger than Kaido" _



there is no bit of logic to claim Akainu > Kaido ... sorry

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Mar 13, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> why is that?



forget about this troll ... I know him ...
I really hope he just get himself banned and we be done with him here ...


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Hmm, but the concept of the Yonko weren't even introduced until after the first Admiral was. By the time all 3 of them were shown, we still saw only half of the Yonko, and only one of them was fully fleshed out (WB).


We haven't seen seen the admirals go all out, odas most likely going to make them EOS so we know there equal or maybe stronger (some)

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2021)

No, red your a troll just stop, same guy that claims Shanks>Mihawk
Everyone should know by now Admirals=Yonkos in seriousness

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> No, red your a troll just stop, same guy that claims Shanks>Mihawk
> Everyone should know by now Admirals=Yonkos in seriousness


lol ... since when Shanks > Mihawk is a troll ... VAST MAJORITY of one piece fandom agree on this

and no serious man can claim Admirals=Yonkos .... MAYBE current Teach or MF can be consider equal to them and that's all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2021)

Red Admiral said:


> and no serious man can claim Admirals=Yonkos .... MAYBE current Teach or MF can be consider equal to them and that's all


There always mention in the same breath, Don chijago, Luffy, Oda bullet statement
Cmon red gotta stop troll


----------



## Red Admiral (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> There always mention in the same breath, Don chijago, Luffy, Oda bullet statement
> Cmon red gotta stop troll


never in same breath in fact ... just mentioned as big dogs of the new world ...
in fact no great pirate EVER respected Marine
Shanks didn't
Shiki didn't
Big Mom didn't
Kaido didn't
Xebec didn't
and ...


*Sengoku : wasn't sure with Marine + warlord can beat 1 Yonko cause he wasn't aware how weak WB is*


calling Kaido the weakest Yonko is troll ...
I'm done with you
gladly I'm not too active in NF ... so other have to suffer cause of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 13, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Balance is Marines and Shichibukai vs Yonko not this hypothetical balance you speak of
> 
> If the Admirals were even equal to Yonko then the Yonko would have already lost long ago. Instead the rule the New World and the marines can’t do anything about it


That applies to the old Marine. The new Marine HQ led by Akainu counterbalance the Yonko.

In case it flew over your head, the Marines have to face off all the pirates, that includes all 4 of the Yonko. Sending out 2-3 Admirals and half the marine forces will definitely destroy any one of the Yonko but at what cost? What if the other 3 Yonko took this chance to decimate the Marine HQ and rid themselves of their biggest threat???

better think twice before spouting nonsense


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> We haven't seen seen the admirals go all out, *odas most likely going to make them EOS* so we know there equal or maybe stronger (some)


@bolded: Fair enough. Although, I think the same case can be made for Shanks and Blackbeard.

As for going all out, we do know what it may look like though. Punk Hazard gave us a pretty good idea of that. Kaido was able to casually lift an island, which is a feat that is unprecedented. WB was the WSM, and Oda has portrayed Shanks as pretty equal with him so far. Though I guess we'll know for sure in a few years.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

Zoro said:


> That applies to the old Marine. The new Marine HQ led by Akainu counterbalance the Yonko.
> 
> In case it flew over your head, the Marines have to face off all the pirates, that includes all 4 of the Yonko. Sending out 2-3 Admirals and half the marine forces will definitely destroy any one of the Yonko but at what cost? What if the other 3 Yonko took this chance to decimate the Marine HQ and rid themselves of their biggest threat???
> 
> better think twice before spouting nonsense



What if all 4 Yonko worked together with the intent of destroying the Marines? Would they still be equal? Just curious.

I often feel as though the Yonko's worst enemies are themselves/each other, while the Marines are one fluid organization. The Government get a cold sweat at the thought of any of Emperors meeting the other, let alone working together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 13, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> What if all 4 Yonko worked together with the intent of destroying the Marines? Would they still be equal? Just curious.
> 
> I often feel as though the Yonko's worst enemies are themselves/each other, while the Marines are one fluid organization. The Government get a cold sweat at the thought of any of Emperors meeting the other, let alone working together.


The possibility is there since the Marines have 8 top tiers with the 1 Fleet Admiral, 3 Admirals, Garp & Sengoku and Momousagi & Chaton (these two are VA but they got an epithet just like the Admirals tho). Also, whatever they just created to matched the shichibukai is worth 1 top tier at least.

The Marines might have some infighting too with the introduction of swords and whatever faction Aokiji was from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

Zoro said:


> The possibility is there since the Marines have 8 top tiers with the 1 Fleet Admiral, 3 Admirals, Garp & Sengoku and Momousagi & Chaton (these two are VA but they got an epithet just like the Admirals tho). Also, whatever they just created to matched the shichibukai is worth 1 top tier at least.
> 
> The Marines might have some infighting too with the introduction of swords and whatever faction Aokiji was from.



Sure, I can agree with their overall assets and organization being capable of counterbalancing the 4 Emperors after the timeskip. Even if we know little about the SSG, they're supposed to replace the Shichibukai. If Aokiji is still working with them from behind the scenes, that helps too of course.

But isn't that a separate issue from all the Admirals being equal to the Yonko in strength? If the Marines have up to 8 top tiers, then it probably follows that the Yonko should be stronger individually, with the exception of Akainu/Aokiji, and perhaps Kizaru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 13, 2021)

Admiral = Yonkou is the opposite of balance. The marines having at least 4 people equal to each yonkou doesn't make sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 13, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> But isn't that a separate issue from all the Admirals being equal to the Yonko in strength? If the Marines have up to 8 top tiers, then it probably follows that the Yonko should be stronger individually, with the exception of Akainu/Aokiji, and perhaps Kizaru.


But like...why would that be the case? 

the Marines as a whole are meant to combat ALL the pirates out there in the world.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

Zoro said:


> But like...why would that be the case?
> 
> the Marines as a whole are meant to combat ALL the pirates out there in the world.



I know, and there are certainly plenty of pirates out there.

With the gap between an average VA and an "average" admiral being as vast it is, any pirate strong enough to be a higher level Commander or even pirates close to making decent "Shichibukai" material, would probably be too much for VAs to handle, unless they call in multiple Buster Calls. First Mates of the Yonko will likely require no less than an Admiral to put down.

If the Marines have as many as 7 or 8 top tiers, and they are all equal to a Yonko in terms of individual strength, they could probably dominate or eradicate them from the seas. Sending in 2 of the 8 and some substantial back up for one Emperor at a time would certainly be enough to guarantee victory, while still maintaining/consolidating the majority of their power in HQ to protect their base for defensive measures in case another party tried to take advantage.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 13, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> If the Marines have as many as 7 or 8 top tiers, and they are all equal to a Yonko in terms of individual strength, they could probably dominate or eradicate them from the seas. Sending in 2 of the 8 and some substantial back up for one Emperor at a time would certainly be enough to guarantee victory, while still maintaining/consolidating the majority of their power in HQ to protect their base for defensive measures in case another party tried to take advantage.


I would say 3 of the top tiers (2 Admirals and one of the VA with an epithet) and at least 1/4 of the Marine forces (including VAs and fodders) are probably needed to decisively destroy one of the Yonko and this force won't be able to make it back to the HQ if the other 3 Yonko took this chance to fight the weakened Marines. That shake things up a bit since the Marines wouldn't take such a gamble as they are not allowed failure since there wouldn't be anything restraining the pirates, should the other 3 Yonko destroy the Marine HQ. It's just not a worthy gamble to ACTUALLY face off all  4 Yonko even if they had the strength equal to greater than them all, taking the worst-case scenario into consideration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 13, 2021)

Zoro said:


> That applies to the old Marine. The new Marine HQ led by Akainu counterbalance the Yonko.
> 
> In case it flew over your head, the Marines have to face off all the pirates, that includes all 4 of the Yonko. Sending out 2-3 Admirals and half the marine forces will definitely destroy any one of the Yonko but at what cost? What if the other 3 Yonko took this chance to decimate the Marine HQ and rid themselves of their biggest threat???
> 
> better think twice before spouting nonsense



The new marines counterbalance the Yonko based on what ?

Also in case you forgot the Yonko aren't a collective force. Each one of them is a force of their own and the marines still need the shichibukai. They know that if 2 team up their fucked as it is something that's been repeated in the series several times. Chapter 957 was clear. They can't deal with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 13, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> The new marines counterbalance the Yonko based on what ?
> 
> Also in case you forgot the Yonko aren't a collective force. Each one of them is a force of their own and the marines still need the shichibukai. They know that if 2 team up their fucked as it is something that's been repeated in the series several times. Chapter 957 was clear. They can't deal with them.


Based on the fact it is the strongest they've ever been under Akainu's iron fist.

You should stop being disingenuous, you know 1 Yonko crew alone would get absolutely wrecked by the Marines. It wouldn't even be a challenge at all. The only person within the Yonko's crew is the captain himself being able to actually fight against one of the Admiral. We've seen how Akainu could fight against all the WB commanders and these guys were the best of the best amongst the 4 Yonko's crew. Who's going to fight the other Admiral? Fleet Admiral? Retired Garp and Sengoku? Mihawk?


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 13, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Based on the fact it is the strongest they've ever been under Akainu's iron fist.
> 
> You should stop being disingenuous, you know 1 Yonko crew alone would get absolutely wrecked by the Marines. It wouldn't even be a challenge at all. The only person within the Yonko's crew is the captain himself being able to actually fight against one of the Admiral. We've seen how Akainu could fight against all the WB commanders and these guys were the best of the best amongst the 4 Yonko's crew. Who's going to fight the other Admiral? Fleet Admiral? Retired Garp and Sengoku? Mihawk?



Jack attacked Sengoku and Fujitora and he survived. One guy. Saying that there is only person person in a Yonko crew that can fight an Admiral is the biggest lie I've seen. 

Sabo did it. Disasters aren't any weaker than him. King and Queen also are the only guys who put lasting damage to Marco something your favorite Admirals failed to do. 

Also we went over the Akainu vs Commanders crap you're trying to pull off. They clashed for barely a chapter and Akainu had an army behind him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 13, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Jack attacked Sengoku and Fujitora and he survived. One guy. Saying that there is only person person in a Yonko crew that can fight an Admiral is the biggest lie I've seen.
> 
> Sabo did it. Disasters aren't any weaker than him. King and Queen also are the only guys who put lasting damage to Marco something your favorite Admirals failed to do.
> 
> Also we went over the Akainu vs Commanders crap you're trying to pull off. They clashed for barely a chapter and Akainu had an army behind him.


Crocodile attacked WB and he survived. Moria attacked Kaido and he also survived. What does any of this prove? That they're equals? Trash logic.

Marco is singlehandedly destroying King and Queen while wasting his stamina on the fodders with ice demon viruses, and Marco received no lasting damage, stop lying. He's conserving his stamina because of the fodders' safety. That same Marco and all his fellow commanders could barely stop Akainu from plowing through them and a scabbard level commander got wasted from the onslaught. 

and the pirates didn't??? the fodder fought fodder, one of the pirate fodder specifically said, "The commanders vs Akainu" so stop making stuff up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 13, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Balance is Marines and Shichibukai vs Yonko not this hypothetical balance you speak of
> 
> If the Admirals were even equal to Yonko then the Yonko would have already lost long ago. Instead the rule the New World and the marines can’t do anything about it


If the Marines needed the Shichibukai to equal the Yonkou, then why did they get rid of them?


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 13, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> If the Marines needed the Shichibukai to equal the Yonkou, then why did they get rid of them?


They might've replaced them with the SSG


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 13, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> The new marines counterbalance the Yonko based on what ?
> 
> Also in case you forgot the Yonko aren't a collective force. Each one of them is a force of their own and the marines still need the shichibukai. They know that if 2 team up their fucked as it is something that's been repeated in the series several times. Chapter 957 was clear. They can't deal with them.


And if you also really believe that the entire Marine force is only equal to 1 Yonkou crew, then you haven't been paying attention. The current raid is going to take down Kaido's entire crew plus Big Mom and some of her crew. And the raid team doesn't have a single undebatable Admiral lvl fighter. Considering how small the raid team is compared to the Marine force, you must be really sleeping on the Marines.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 14, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> If the Marines needed the Shichibukai to equal the Yonkou, then why did they get rid of them?


Because many kingdoms were against them and they were exposed. Plus they have the SSG now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 14, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Because many kingdoms were against them and they were exposed. Plus they have the SSG now


SSG seems like it would count as a part of the Marines tho


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 14, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Ok so im going to believe that you didn't read orochi talking to cp0, or cp0 in the lastest chapters


I ask you for a panel you won't show but you can if you wanted to.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Did you not read his introduction, they captured him without putting seastone on stop with that wank,


Again, panel? Imagine what a dumb marine will put a normal chain on a Yonko. They try to kill him and experiment on him but they forgot the seastone lmao.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Jozu is top 1 in durability when the author says it, it is finished you must not be knowledgable one piece at all if you still believe kaido is on par with diamond
> I dont see Seastone is as hard as dragon scales dude really thought kaido is on par with diamond this is how I know hes a wanker and knows nothing


lmao is this your source?


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Akaniu does not have an whole arc on him, he can react easily to marco + vista attacking him together, remind you marco is stalling kaidos equal without using Haki at all in that fight.


So no speed feat? just reaction? lol


GreenEggsAHam said:


> I didn't want to do it to you man....  " I CANT DEFLECT THEM"
> Just in case you pull an excuse out,
> "Any means Kaido"
> Does Kaido have barrier haki to block Akanius Magma??? No
> Can akaniu melt Kaido? Yes


Is this your reply to what I said? Some fodder reacting to Akainu attacking a Ship that in no way can defend or evade lmao.

You know if WB said that you got me but it didn't lol

did he need the advance haki though? just his scale and his so-called immortality are enough. You see Marines captured him but they cannot kill him.

Panel or source that Akainu can melt Kaido.

*"cAn aKaInu mElT kAiDo? yEs"* AGAIN, MARINES CAPTURE HIM BUT THEY CANNOT KILL HIM. Akainu is a marine last I check.

Anyway, I have enough with you lets agree to disagree.


Sherlōck said:


> People conveniently forget and ignore that Laidou was fresh agaisnt the scabbards while Akainu took 2 attack, 1 on his head from the enraged WB.


the commander is not fresh too.

and In my original post about this. I just try to say that the scenes mirror each other "when Akainu's feat can match Kaido's feat just not on durability, for example, Akainu v commanders and Kaido v scabbard if you ask me same feat" and someone compares them too literally and use that to downplay Kaido. I didn't even go on to details on purpose cause it's unfair to Akainu since his fight gets interrupted.


TheWiggian said:


> Akainu has the better tanking/endurance feats since enraged quake punches >>> anything Kaido has taken on panel.


Not true at all, If we combine all the damage Kaido received from Scabbards and SN they match the quakes that Akainu took.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 14, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> Not true at all, If we combine all the damage Kaido received from Scabbards and SN they match the quakes that Akainu took.



This is straight up delusional. 



Kylo Ren said:


> the commander is not fresh too.



Please don't compare Akainu's status with commanders.

Aside from Marco none of them were even seen fighting someone worthy. 

Oh, forgot Vista who fought Mihawk while Mihawk was fanboying Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 15, 2021)

Kaido would be *seriously injured* too if he took those bloodlusted quake punches at point blank to the back of his head and ribs, from Whitebeard. 

His durability should be superior to Akainu's, but right now, I think he's incurred minor damage at best, from the Scabbards and SNs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Mar 15, 2021)

Kaido high diff at worst

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 16, 2021)

Sherlōck said:


> This is straight up delusional


No, not at all. Unless you can prove otherwise.


Sherlōck said:


> Please don't compare Akainu's status with commanders.
> 
> Aside from Marco none of them were even seen fighting someone worthy.
> 
> Oh, forgot Vista who fought Mihawk while Mihawk was fanboying Luffy.


The premise here is that no one is fresh when they fought. You cant just claim that Only Akainu is not fresh when its being clear that the commander is also not fresh.

Doesnt matter if the commander didnt recieved the same amount of damage as Akainu since I never claim that they're equal to akainu in the first place. 

There was an attack that might not hurt Akainu but the commander will.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 16, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Kaido would be *seriously injured* too if he took those bloodlusted quake punches at point blank to the back of his head and ribs, from Whitebeard.


The difference is, Kaido will recover faster due to his zoan.


Doflamingo said:


> His durability should be superior to Akainu's, but right now*, I think he's incurred minor damage at best, from the Scabbards and SNs.*


You only think that because Kaido is the one who recieved it.

Not because he looks okay doesnt mean the attack he accumilulated is minor other character will not have same result as Kaido.


----------



## Beast (Mar 16, 2021)

Admirals = Yonko

marines and anyone in it, work for the WG, marines don’t pick and choose what they do against yonko without running it by the WG because they are the ones with all the objections and the ones that want the balance to stay a balance.

Or just like it’s been implied already, the WG has no problem wiping out everyone and restarting a fresh.

All 4 yonko > marines

WG > All 4 yonko

People gotta realise that this manga is about wills, just killing off people doesn’t solve the problem, their wills will just be reborn and the WG know this because they’ve been doing it for 900+ years.

Saying stuff like why haven’t the marines captured the yonko if they can beat them 1v1 is pretty stupid, the yonko aren’t the only pirates in the world, no is there a guarantee in the mission, Akainu could win but what happens when GB loses?

there are consequences for everything on the side of the marines while not so much for the pirates. Any loss will devastate the marines/ WG and the civilians, while for pirates it’s just a less competition left.

look at what happened with MF from just one yonko, two others made a move, multiple schichibukai backstabbing the marines, the unbreakable prison broken into and out of by two separate pirates, a new surge of pirates, civilan lives made harder then it already was and that’s just looking outside, inside their bases/ ships/ resources and men will pay a great great deal to beat all 4 yonko and probably impossible without the help of more WG agencies like the army or CP.


Akainu being equal to Kaidou or even stronger doesn’t stop the calamities from being one stronger then anyone not an admiral or Garp, it doesn’t stop his own men being scared for their lives, it doesn’t replenish resources by itself, it doesn’t stop normal pirates from attack civilians and taking advantage of all the marines being occupied, it’s silly reasoning and one that shouldn’t even stand in the battledome.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> The difference is, Kaido will recover faster due to his zoan.


But we're talking about damage proportionate to what Akainu took at the hands of WB, regardless of regeneration. 


Kylo Ren said:


> You only think that because Kaido is the one who recieved it.
> 
> Not because he looks okay doesnt mean the attack he accumilulated is minor other character will not have same result as Kaido.


Not really. I just take into account his general demeanour, condition, and statements. 

To me, it doesn't seem like he's taken that much damage. Certainly not 2 hits enough to shatter the entire Marineford. 



Beast said:


> Akainu being equal to Kaidou or even stronger doesn’t stop the calamities from being one stronger then anyone not an admiral or Garp



Sure.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 16, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> No, not at all. Unless you can prove otherwise.



Just because you made an *idiotic *comparison, doesn't make it my job to disprove it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 16, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> If the Marines needed the Shichibukai to equal the Yonkou, then why did they get rid of them?


Because they got the SSG? What?


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 16, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Because they got the SSG? What?


Which I'd say looks like the SSG is part of the Marines, which some people think its more part of the WG but either way if there was an all out War they'd be fighting with the Marines anyway.


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 16, 2021)

Also alot of you keep saying the Marines needed the Shichibukai to equal the Yonkou, but realistically how powerful were the Shichibukai? Would they even be strong enough to take down 1 Yonkou crew? Most lilely not. So the Marines should be atleast as powerful as 3 Yonkou crew, which many of you seem to think that they're closer to just 1 crew, which is laughable.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 16, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Also alot of you keep saying the Marines needed the Shichibukai to equal the Yonkou, but realistically how powerful were the Shichibukai? Would they even be strong enough to take down 1 Yonkou crew? Most lilely not. So the Marines should be atleast as powerful as 3 Yonkou crew, which many of you seem to think that they're closer to just 1 crew, which is laughable.



Shichibukai most likely equal 1 Yonko crew, overall. But, due to the volatility of the group and its revolving door of members and replacements, their roster strength varies.

I think the Marines are more powerful than at least 2 Yonko crews. All 4 of them combined most likely destroys them, and possibly the World Government as well. However, that will never happen as the 4 crews will never, ever team up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Mar 16, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Shichibukai most likely equal 1 Yonko crew, overall. But, due to the volatility of the group and its revolving door of members and replacements, their roster strength varies.
> 
> I think the Marines are more powerful than at least 2 Yonko crews. All 4 of them combined most likely destroys them, and possibly the World Government as well. However, that will never happen as the 4 crews will never, ever team up.


I think the Marines going all out would extreme diff 3 Yonkou crew. I got the Shichi being just below 1 Yonkou crew. If the WG and Marines team up vs Yonkou then I think the Marines win for sure. But that's why the final war needs EoS Strawhats and Supernovas to tip the scales imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 16, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Which I'd say looks like the SSG is part of the Marines, which some people think its more part of the WG but either way if there was an all out War they'd be fighting with the Marines anyway.


Yeah ofc, im just saying that the Shishi got replaced by the SSG, so the balance remains similar.



ClannadFan said:


> Also alot of you keep saying the Marines needed the Shichibukai to equal the Yonkou, but realistically how powerful were the Shichibukai? Would they even be strong enough to take down 1 Yonkou crew? Most lilely not. So the Marines should be atleast as powerful as 3 Yonkou crew, which many of you seem to think that they're closer to just 1 crew, which is laughable.


I mean Jimbei/Doffy/Kuma/Boa are about as strong as YC people with Teach/Weevil being stronger, even non rusty Croc can be put up there.  Then we have Mihawk.

They can take down 1 yonko crew yes.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 17, 2021)

People say when Kaido fights Akainu, always bet on Akainu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VileNotice (Mar 17, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> If the Marines needed the Shichibukai to equal the Yonkou, then why did they get rid of them?


As others have said, SSG and because they were becoming more trouble than they’re worth, even without the Reverie vote Fujitora and I’m sure many others were pushing to end the system from within

The one question I have is why the WG didn’t try to make a deal to keep Mihawk on board in some unofficial capacity, assuming the main reason he accepted the slot in the first place was to avoid being pestered by marines


----------



## Pagn6 (Mar 18, 2021)

While you could make an argument for both, I am picking Akainu.

He has insane feats, portrayal and he is extremely likely to be an EoS opponent for Luffy (just like BB). I believe he reached his absolute peak after the Aokiji and he could very well even be PK tier, currently.

I have always thought that, just like Oda would have Luffy and BB rival/surpass in strenght the previous greatest pirates (WB/Roger and also Rocks), he wouldn't forget about the marine side. And I believe he hasn't.

BB and Akainu being the two EoS enemies who have by far the most buildup on various levels amongst the opponents of Luffy...it would make perfect sense that they are also the strongest ones. And I believe this is basically peak Akainu while BB has to reach his absolute peak.

I don't have anything against Kaido and he could very well be the strongest but there is certainly enough space to doubt that, for a number of reasons.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 18, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> But we're talking about damage proportionate to what Akainu took at the hands of WB, regardless of regeneration.


It's easy to come to the conclusion that Kaido will tank it better than Akainu since Kaido is the one who have the intro about his durability and unlike assuming that Kaido will also get seriously injured because Akainu got seriously injured. The other one is normal human and the other has some kind of mystic going on in his body.


Doflamingo said:


> To me, it doesn't seem like he's taken that much damage. Certainly not 2 hits enough to shatter the entire Marineford.


You got to understand, aoe attack is not always stronger than the attack with less aoe effect.

Look at G4 Luffy vs Kaido and compare it to a normal swords attack from one of the scabbard. 

Or a Gamma knife which sole purpose is to destroy the target rather than making up huge aoe.

Or Oden attack stronger than WB quakes since it was the one who made everlasting impact on Kaidos body.


Sherlōck said:


> Just because you made an *idiotic *comparison, doesn't make it my job to disprove it.


Why are you even quote me then if you cant disprove my claim? Its not even meant for you.

What's delusional is claiming akainu have the best durability than kaido. The man that the marines and yonko sentence to die and cannot kill. Yeah, that trumps the WB two quakes that Akainu took.

Most importantly, Kaido > Akainu. Rumored as WSC and 1v1 champion, always bet on Kaido >>> any fanfic admiralgang try to claim.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 18, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> What's delusional is claiming akainu have the best durability than kaido. The man that the marines and yonko sentence to die and cannot kill. Yeah, that trumps the WB two quakes that Akainu took.


Show me proof where it said marines can't kill him that would also go for the yonkos, they said all their executions which were basic executions couldn't kill him


Kylo Ren said:


> making


Doffy survived gamma knife nothing special


Kylo Ren said:


> Or Oden attack stronger than WB quakes since it was the one who made everlasting impact on Kaidos body.


Yikes oden attack stronger than whitebeards?? you're crazy bud


Kylo Ren said:


> It's easy to come to the conclusion that Kaido will tank it better than Akainu since Kaido is the one who have the intro about his durability and unlike assuming that Kaido will also get seriously injured because Akainu got seriously injured. The other one is normal human and the other has some kind of mystic going on in his body.


He cant tank he lacks barrier  haki
Also you must have forgot akaniu has way better Haki than Kaido


----------



## ShWanksThe Goat (Mar 20, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> Okay, I will not argue anymore about this even though it states "protagonist". But as I said Oda also used Kaido as an example of the strongest characters in SBS different but much more precise when we're doing Vs thread unlike being PK that can be argued that it's not about power level which if I remember correctly you agree to this notion that PK is not about the power level.
> 
> Again, Kaido finishes his, and Akainu only defeats one.
> 
> ...


Continue wrecking his ass lol i'm enjoying this


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 20, 2021)

@Kylo Ren still waiting if kaido has barrier Haki or not? if not its gg just give up


----------



## Brian (Mar 20, 2021)

Kaido super mega extreme diff, but after the fight Big Mom would have to save his life again


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 25, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> @Kylo Ren still waiting if kaido has barrier Haki or not? if not its gg just give up


What do you mean? I thought we're over this discussion.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> He cant tank he lacks barrier haki
> Also you must have forgot akaniu has way better Haki than Kaido


Are you talking about this?

Right now, I will say Akainu has better haki portrayal but just like my initial point to Kaido why he is the one they considered the strongest and the monster that cannot be killed? His durability is highlighted in his intro.

To tell you the truth, I think you are trolling, what do you mean Kaido cant tank? He is the only character in the series that purposely tank the enemy attack.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Doffy survived gamma knife nothing special


Doffy has the right counter to gamma knife and it doesnt mean everyone will no sold the gamma knife. Just like Brook can counter the homies of BM but it doesnt mean every character in the series can.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Yikes oden attack stronger than whitebeards?? you're crazy bud


Thats only a notion. You see... Rocks, roger, wb and shanks also appeared in kaido's list of who can fight him but only Oden dealt a permanent scar.

I have evidence, why you think its crazy? As I said you cant fathom what i been saying because it challenge your tier list. Thats all.


----------

